# 2017 Seiko Cocktail Time SRPB41 / SRPB43 / SRPB44 / SRPB46



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Here are the new Seiko Cocktail Time watches. I am really liking the blue one!

SRPB41:







SRPB43:







SRPB44:







SRPB46:








Automatic: SRPB41, SRPB43, SRPB44, SRPB46
Caliber 4R35
Vibrations: 21,600 vibrations per hour (6 beats per second)
Power reserve: 41 hours
Number of jewels: 23
Specifications
Stainless steel case
Box-shaped Hardlex crystal
Screw see-through case back
Diameter: 40.5mm, Thickness: 11.8mm
Water resistance: 5 bar
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
Stainless steel bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release (SRPB41)
Calf strap with three-fold clasp with push button release (SRPB43, 44, 46)
Approximate recommended retail prices in Europe: from 410 Euro

Also four new models with a power reserve complication SSA341 / SSA343 / SSA345 / SSA346.

SSA341:







SSA343:







SSA345:







SSA346:








Automatic with center power reserve indicator: SSA341, SSA343, SSA345, SSA346
Caliber 4R57
Vibrations: 21,600 vibrations per hour (6 beats per second)
Power reserve: 41 hours
Number of jewels: 29
Specifications
Stainless steel case
Box-shaped Hardlex crystal
Screw see-through case back
Diameter: 40.5mm, Thickness: 14.5mm
Water resistance: 5 bar
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
Stainless steel bracelet with deployment clasp with push button release (SSA341)
Calf strap with three-fold clasp with push button release (SSA343, 345, 346)
Approximate recommended retail prices in Europe: from 540 Euro

Press release from Seiko:
https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-08/index.html


----------



## ERENTEA (Jan 28, 2016)

Hotdamn, time to save up some cash because when these are released im probably buying atleast 2


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Just a really cool line. Was my first Seiko purchase and it opened the floodgates for me 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

The new Cocktail Times are what the now-discontinued Grand Cocktails should have been. No mismatch between the cream dial and the chapter ring as seen with the SDGM001. Stick to the essence of the original Cocktail Time, but riff on it to add some variety. Certainly some will be turned off by the Presage name on the dial. But I'm not one of those anti-Haiku on the dial types and, honestly, Seiko has to do a better job of branding anyway. Now I'm going to have to ditch my goal of not buying another mechanical for my collection for the next few years.

Meanwhile, let's celebrate the now-discontinued original Cocktail Time. Which I own -- and is a beauty.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The SRPB41 looks rather nice but so does the SSA343. Perhaps I'll add them both to the "get" list.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

The crown looks too big.. and what bugs me is the movement they are using.. why not the same 6r15?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Odd the 4R has been chosen....but although several of them look tremendous the text "Presage" on the dial is the huge no-no for me.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

They look quite good. The power reserve ones seem a little too thick for me, but the SRPB41 looks great. I'll keep an out for these once released.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

I admit for the SSA models, having 'Presage' on the dial at the top makes it look more crammed than it needs to, esp when the 'Automatic' is also up there for some reason. With all those fancy complications, I too would expect/prefer a 6r15 movement on it but it's not the end of the world for me. I think I can hold off on these though, not really looking for any more dress watches for the time being!


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

yvliew said:


> The crown looks too big.. and what bugs me is the movement they are using.. why not the same 6r15?


Have you tried using the original crown? I have a seriously hard time to get it out, it basically requires teeth. I think the new crown is probably the only true improvement.

Anyway, one image with the whole Cocktail Clan together:










My favorite may be SSA346J1, has a bit of Rolex Cellini going on there.. and interesting to have the power reserve indicator and interesting date pointer.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

I prefer cursive font for the "automatic" word. But sadly it seems seiko is adamant on getting rid of it.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

These do look great, but still glad I have an original Cocktail Time. It is perfect the way it is.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I just noticed the hour indicators on the new models are not in two segments like in the true Cocktail Time models. The cupcake crown is probably a lot easier to operate than the little nubbin of a crown in the original but the more I look at these, the more I appreciate the SARB065.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I have often flirted with getting the sarb065, but just never pulled the trigger thinking it would wear to large for my taste as a dress watch. My take on the new offerings is disappointed that they went with the 4r over the 6r. Glad they slimmed down the srp to 11.8 whereas the sarb065 was 13.1, big positive there. Personally, the ssa model dial with a power reserve that takes up half of the dial is not attractive at all and 14.5mm tall!! You got to be kidding! Where is a thinner, no date, sarb065 with a 38mm sibling with maybe some dial color options? Just my humble opinion.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I just noticed the hour indicators on the new models are not in two segments like in the true Cocktail Time models. The cupcake crown is probably a lot easier to operate than the little nubbin of a crown in the original but the more I look at these, the more I appreciate the SARB065.


Yes I didn't wear mine in a while but this made me get it out of the box again.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

4r? That's disappointing. Frankly I expected something at least on par to the now defunct SDGM series.


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

Guys those watches are not called 2017 Cocktail anywhere, they simply re-use design of the SARB065.
The official Seiko Japan did not list those watches in their Baselworld news, which means those are for international market (apparent by their 3 initials references). Hence the questionable design, automatic font, presage branding and 4R movement. Guess what, they are sold in 300-400 range. Would you pay that amount for a ripoff with 4R?

JDM presage always use 6R mvmt, the stylish font for "automatic" and overall astounding design.

I dont say that those SSA are not nice. They are. But if you love the cocktail series, go ahead and buy sarb065 while the stocks last (still plenty). Or else, await the 2017 jdm series.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

depwnz said:


> Guys those watches are not called 2017 Cocktail anywhere


They're called that here apparently, which is normally good enough.  (Not often that Seiko calls stuff the same as fans do; Alpinist is one.. but other than that, Seiko also doesn't call a Monster a Monster, or a Snowflake, etc, etc.)



> Would you pay that amount for a ripoff with 4R?


Homage.  But YES!

Also it's nice to have some complications like the pointer date and power reserve. Not sure in what ways the 6R15 would be better. (Slightly longer power reserve maybe, but not that big of a deal.)


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice but not for my taste, and using that 4R and hardlex is a bit disappointing.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

hantms said:


> Also it's nice to have some complications like the pointer date and power reserve. Not sure in what ways the 6R15 would be better. (Slightly longer power reserve maybe, but not that big of a deal.)


The 6R15 is a superior movement, using superior materials even if the overall design is very similar. The longer power reserve and tighter tolerances reflect those improvements.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

hantms said:


> They're called that here apparently, which is normally good enough.


While I would normally agree, the Cocktail Time name is an exception because it is from a collaboration with bartender Shinobu Ishigaki where there were three distinct Cocktail Time models Cool, Sweet and Dry based in his signature cocktails, with the later two models being limited editions. The full name of the SARB065 is: Seiko SARB065 Mechanical x Shinobu "Cocktail Time Cool" Because it is associated with a specific person, I will only consider those original three in the Mechanical line as true Cocktail Time models. These new Presage models are more like Mocktail Time.

Seiko may have ditched their cultural heritage angle in their marketing when they expanded Presage line outside of Japan. I don't think the enamel artisan guy was mention or possibly wasn't involved (but was he ever, really?) in the "Enamel Collection" pre-Baselworld announcement. That seems consistent with heavily pushing the Presage brand over the collaborators.


----------



## trashpanda (Oct 24, 2015)

How long do you think it'll be before we get some real life photos of the watches? I'll likely be adding the SSA346 to the list of watches I plan on getting.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

depwnz said:


> Guys those watches are not called 2017 Cocktail anywhere, they simply re-use design of the SARB065.
> The official Seiko Japan did not list those watches in their Baselworld news, which means those are for international market (apparent by their 3 initials references). Hence the questionable design, automatic font, presage branding and 4R movement. Guess what, they are sold in 300-400 range. Would you pay that amount for a ripoff with 4R?
> 
> JDM presage always use 6R mvmt, the stylish font for "automatic" and overall astounding design.
> ...


The press release makes reference to cocktails all over it.

https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-08/index.html



trashpanda said:


> How long do you think it'll be before we get some real life photos of the watches? I'll likely be adding the SSA346 to the list of watches I plan on getting.


A few pictures here
http://www.watchprosite.com/?page=wf.forumpost&fi=876&ti=1118583&pi=8484233


----------



## trashpanda (Oct 24, 2015)

appleb said:


> The press release makes reference to cocktails all over it.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-08/index.html
> 
> ...


Thank you! Wow, that SRPB46 is beautiful!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

appleb said:


> The press release makes reference to cocktails all over it.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-08/index.html


Yup but the name "Cocktail Time Cool" and Shinobu Ishigaki are not mentioned. Then again, I am sure a Japanese bartender has little name recognition outside a very small demographic. Hell, I had never heard of him before the watch. Whatever licensing deal made for the original collaboration has probably lapsed and not renewed.


----------



## peoplem (Feb 6, 2010)

Today.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yup but the name "Cocktail Time Cool" and Shinobu Ishigaki are not mentioned. Then again, I am sure a Japanese bartender has little name recognition outside a very small demographic. Hell, I had never heard of him before the watch. Whatever licensing deal made for the original collaboration has probably lapsed and not renewed.


If you are a gourmand or a cocktail enthusiast, Ishigaki is a well-known name in those circles. Among watch collectors, he's only known because of the watch.

These are some of his cocktails. His bar will be on any trip I make to Tokyo.


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Have to admit.. I do like that power reserve model. I don't like the 'Presage' branding, nor the movement, but somehow I think this lineup will be successful.


----------



## NorthMac (Aug 15, 2016)

DarthVedder said:


> The 6R15 is a superior movement, using superior materials even if the overall design is very similar. The longer power reserve and tighter tolerances reflect those improvements.


I don't claim encyclopedic knowledge of the Seiko catalogue, but I'm not aware of a 6R15 watch with power reserve - could that be the reason they used the 4R movement; marketing/ design/ customer feedback etc. insisted on a PR?


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have been eyeing the SARB065 for my next buy, but something about the power reserve complication on the SSA343 is getting me really excited.

Do we have dates of when these may be available? I suspect price will drop quite quickly after release?


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

NorthMac said:


> I don't claim encyclopedic knowledge of the Seiko catalogue, but I'm not aware of a 6R15 watch with power reserve - could that be the reason they used the 4R movement; marketing/ design/ customer feedback etc. insisted on a PR?


6r20, but really it doesn't matter, they could have used the 6R15 for the regular 3-hander and that version of the 4R for the one with PR. The problem I see is that these new Cocktail Times, beautiful as they are, are a downgrade, with the use of Hardlex and a lower end movement.


----------



## Marconelly (Feb 8, 2017)

Crap, I was dead set buying SARW011 as my first power reserve watch, but now they had to go and release these beauties. SSA345 in particular look fantastic. I absolutely love the power reserve indicator here, and especially how it goes counter clockwise towards 'low' unlike SARW011 where the motion is opposite of what I consider logical. Then again, SARW has higher grade movement with 8 ticks per second, as well as that enameled dial...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2010)

hantms said:


> My favorite may be SSA346J1, has a bit of Rolex Cellini going on there.. and interesting to have the power reserve indicator and interesting date pointer.


I think this is a great watch that they ruined with the Power Reserve indicator, it's a pretty useless complication on an Automatic and makes the dial look unbalanced.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

DarthVedder said:


> 6r20, but really it doesn't matter, they could have used the 6R15 for the regular 3-hander and that version of the 4R for the one with PR. The problem I see is that these new Cocktail Times, beautiful as they are, are a downgrade, with the use of Hardlex and a lower end movement.


I'm pretty sure the current one uses Hardlex too


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I think this is a great watch that they ruined with the Power Reserve indicator, it's a pretty useless complication on an Automatic and makes the dial look unbalanced.


Personally I like power reserve indicators. I think the presentation of the power reserve is way too overwhelming on these cocktail times though.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Mocktail Time.


Oh God.. please don't let that stick...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

NorthMac said:


> I don't claim encyclopedic knowledge of the Seiko catalogue, but I'm not aware of a 6R15 watch with power reserve - could that be the reason they used the 4R movement; marketing/ design/ customer feedback etc. insisted on a PR?


There may be less complaints if the movement was a 4R15. Both the 6R15 and 4R15 get 50 hours of power reserve. The issue is rate loss. On a thread on the 4R15 a few years ago, members mentioned that they were experience daily rate losses of as much as 22 seconds. Therefore the 4R15 is considered an "inferior" movement to the 6R15. The 4R15 was also previously relegated to Seiko's automatic line that was between the entry-level Seiko 5 and the mid-tier SARB/SARX/SARG/Presage lines, which adds to the low perception.

But the movement being used is the 4R35, which only has 41 hours of power reserve versus 50 for the 6R15. The officially- rated accuracy is worse as well by 10 seconds. While the 6R15 has issues when it isn't regulated by Seiko before it leaves the factory, it is still a higher level movement and, in an age in which collectors can buy a watch with a Powermatic 80 movement that gets 80 hours of power reserve, it makes the lineup less attractive. Casual buyers won't care.

EDIT: Changed to reflect the fact that the movement used is the 4R35, not 4R15. What happens when you recall from memory.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2010)

Sevenmack said:


> Both the 6R15 and 4R15 get 50 hours of power reserve. The issue is rate loss. On a thread on the 4R15 a few years ago, members mentioned that they were experience daily rate losses of as much as 22 seconds. Therefore the 4R15 is considered an "inferior" movement to the 6R15. The 4R15 was also previously relegated to Seiko's automatic line that was between the entry-level Seiko 5 and the mid-tier SARB/SARX/SARG/Presage lines, which adds to the low perception.
> 
> But keep in mind that even with a 6R15, you can experience some wide swings if the movement isn't regulated out of the box, a common problem with Seiko movements that aren't oriented for the Grand Seiko. [I lose five seconds a day on both the Seiko Cocktail Time and SARX015 I own and others have said the same. Yet others have different experiences.] So, for me, Seiko's decision to use the 4R15 doesn't bother me.


None of these models are using the 4R15, the SRP models are using the 4R35 movement.

To understand the movements basically the 6R15 came first, was based off the 7S26 and uses the Spron 510 mainspring which allows it to have a power reserve of 50hrs.

A couple of years later Seiko brought out the 4R15 which removes hacking and hand winding functions from the 6R15 but shares the 6R15's Spron 510 mainspring.

A few years after that Seiko released the 4R35 which is a cut down version of the 6R15 which uses a traditional mainspring giving it a a power reserve of 41 hours but it retains the hacking and hand winding functions.

The newer models 4R35 is far less accurate than the previous models 6R15 being rated at +45/-35 vs the 6R15's +25/-15.

This is just cost cutting by Seiko, most people buying Seiko's outside of Grand Seiko models aren't expecting anything amazing in terms of accuracy so it is probably a smart business move from Seiko as they move towards selling these models around the world and not just catering to enthusiasts and local Japanese consumers.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Both the 6R15 and 4R15 get 50 hours of power reserve. The issue is rate loss. On a thread on the 4R15 a few years ago, members mentioned that they were experience daily rate losses of as much as 22 seconds. Therefore the 4R15 is considered an "inferior" movement to the 6R15. The 4R15 was also previously relegated to Seiko's automatic line that was between the entry-level Seiko 5 and the mid-tier SARB/SARX/SARG/Presage lines, which adds to the low perception.
> 
> But keep in mind that even with a 6R15, you can experience some wide swings if the movement isn't regulated out of the box, a common problem with Seiko movements that aren't oriented for the Grand Seiko. [I lose five seconds a day on both the Seiko Cocktail Time and SARX015 I own and others have said the same. Yet others have different experiences.] So, for me, Seiko's decision to use the 4R15 doesn't bother me.


But the op showed specs that the new cocktails have a 4r35 and 4r57, both with a 41 hour power reserve.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

donttpanic said:


> But the op showed specs that the new cocktails have a 4r35 and 4r57, both with a 41 hour power reserve.


Apologies. Was recalling from memory. My comment was amended to reflect this.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

DarthVedder said:


> The 6R15 is a superior movement, using superior materials even if the overall design is very similar. The longer power reserve and tighter tolerances reflect those improvements.


Tolerances are exactly the same. The only difference in materials is in the mainspring. 
However I think that once again Seiko is trying to sell a base movement watch for an inflated price.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Apologies. Was recalling from memory. My comment was amended to reflect this.


No worries. I looked up the 4r15 after you mentioned it. I hadn't realized there was a movement in the 4r series that had a 50 hour reserve, but no hand winding or hacking


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I suppose the MSRP of the SRPB43 ($443 USD) is about $100 cheaper than the SARB065 ($550 USD) due to the 4R35?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I found an online vendor selling the new cocktails... the msrp appears to be $495 US for the new cocktail time, and $595 US for the power reserve versions.


----------



## ORANGEm0ney (Sep 28, 2011)

Seeing the news on the discontinuation of the SARB065 and the new additions to the Presage line, I decided to buy a SARB065 while I still have the chance. Can't go wrong for $336.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Great new dials and I like flexibility of bracelet vs strap. Deep blue and chocolate\golden dials are killer.

But still basic case. 
Still boxed Hardlex. 
Still 40.5mm (wanted to see 38 or a range of choices). 
Movt downgrade from 6R15 w 50 hr pr to 4r35 w 41 hr pr. 
Crown is a downgrade in my eyes - never had problem with original and it looks better w SARB65 case. Cupcake doesn't work here from proportions perspective
"Presage" on the dial looks off. I liked italic "Automatic" much better.

Prices are likely to be stable or higher than 65.
Why would they downgrade specs with new release? No clue.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Unfortunately only a few models on display in Basel. I asked and the others were not available.

Some poor quality iPhone pics. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marconelly (Feb 8, 2017)

EnderW said:


> Great new dials and I like flexibility of bracelet vs strap. Deep blue and chocolate\golden dials are killer.
> 
> But still basic case.
> Still boxed Hardlex.
> ...


Agreed with everything you said here, and I'd add the SARB065 also has a two-part applied indices, where they are simplified 1-part here.
However, it must be commended that the new models are thinner (11.8mm) than SARB (13mm). I'd say that's very important for a dress watch, more important than the movement precision or power reserve. However, I really prefer 065 visually compared to these, for all the reasons you already mentioned.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

El @ said:


> Tolerances are exactly the same. The only difference in materials is in the mainspring.
> However I think that once again Seiko is trying to sell a base movement watch for an inflated price.


The 6R15 has superior materials on the mainspring (SPRON510) and on the balance spring.

Tolerances:

6R15
-15/+25 seconds per day 
+/- 10 seconds day isochronism fault
+/- 15 max positional variation
50hrs PR

4R35
-35/+45 seconds per day, 
+/- 30 seconds day isochronism fault, 
+/- 30 max positional variation
40hrs PR


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

DarthVedder said:


> The 6R15 has superior materials on the mainspring (SPRON510) and on the balance spring.
> Tolerances:
> 6R15
> -15/+25 seconds per day
> ...


I had also mentioned the different mainspring. The balance have different P/N, but in practice they are and behave the same. Pallet fork and escape wheel have the same P/N. These are the parts that most affect accuracy in a watch. 
Anybody can check from the attached documents what Seiko declares for NH35 and NE15, which are the same product made available to other manufacturers.

NH35:
Static accuracy -20~+40 seconds per day
Posture Difference is under 60 seconds
Isochronisms (24h-0h) -20~+40 seconds per day.

NE15: 
Static accuracy -15~+25 seconds per day
Posture Difference is under 45 seconds
Isochronisms (24h-0h) -10~+20 seconds per day.

I believe these numbers are mainly for marketing purposes, because I handle many of both and have seen 4R3x and even 7S26 arriving to my hands being more accurate already than 6R15. After regulation and positional adjustment, they will be accurate the same.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

EnderW said:


> Still 40.5mm (wanted to see 38 or a range of choices).


SARB065 is 40mm, but I agree that 38mm would have been a great move, and truly made it a "dress watch", which I do not feel that it currently is. 
I'm jumping the gun here, but what I am excited about seeing is how the new dial colors will match up with different color melanese mesh bracelets. Polished mesh is a popular combo with the SARB065 on these boards, and while I think that the texture of the dial goes perfectly with the mesh, the light blue hue of the dial seems to clash with the polished milanese; to my eye at least. I do think that the polished finish would look outstanding with the SRPB41







And I'm curious to see how yellow gold mesh works for the SRPB44







As well as how rose gold would match up with the SRPB46 and SSA346














Time will tell, and hopefully soon.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Great upgrades!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Marconelly said:


> Agreed with everything you said here, and I'd add the SARB065 also has a two-part applied indices, where they are simplified 1-part here.
> However, it must be commended that the new models are thinner (11.8mm) than SARB (13mm). I'd say that's very important for a dress watch, more important than the movement precision or power reserve. However, I really prefer 065 visually compared to these, for all the reasons you already mentioned.


Only the ones without the power reserve are 11.8mm. The ones with the power reserve are much thicker at 14.5!!!!


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

So, 11.8mm vs 13mm of the SARB065. Should we expect that to mean the new bracelet probably won't fit the old model? 

I'm wondering if it's a different case, or just a different crystal. The SARB065 crystal is pretty tall and could possibly lose a mm and use the same case.


----------



## Marconelly (Feb 8, 2017)

Bosman said:


> Only the ones without the power reserve are 11.8mm. The ones with the power reserve are much thicker at 14.5!!!!


Yes, sadly, but I was aware of that. I was comparing strictly the 'old' Cocktail Time vs the 'new' Cocktail Time model.



raustin33 said:


> So, 11.8mm vs 13mm of the SARB065. Should we expect that to mean the new bracelet probably won't fit the old model?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's a different case, or just a different crystal. The SARB065 crystal is pretty tall and could possibly lose a mm and use the same case.


Good question, and yes, it could be, as the case looks identical. However, the photos show a pretty visible crystal curvature near the edges, much like on SARB65.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I did the same. I have been sitting on the fence for a long time waiting for the right moment, and the new crown and movement pushed me to get the SARB065 before its all gone. 


ORANGEm0ney said:


> Seeing the news on the discontinuation of the SARB065 and the new additions to the Presage line, I decided to buy a SARB065 while I still have the chance. Can't go wrong for $336.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Over in this thread is a picture of what appears to be an open heart cocktail time (the black dial)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/time...rries-seiko-presage-4168562.html#post40042146


----------



## trashpanda (Oct 24, 2015)

appleb said:


> Over in this thread is a picture of what appears to be an open heart cocktail time (the black dial)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/time...rries-seiko-presage-4168562.html#post40042146


Interesting, this is the first I've heard of it. I wonder if it's a limited edition or something? Also, if it also comes in the other colors?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

raustin33 said:


> So, 11.8mm vs 13mm of the SARB065. Should we expect that to mean the new bracelet probably won't fit the old model?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's a different case, or just a different crystal. The SARB065 crystal is pretty tall and could possibly lose a mm and use the same case.


I think it's a different case as well (39.6mm vs 40.5mm).


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

I hear the SRPB46 really calling my name.


----------



## neor (Dec 24, 2015)

I always loved the cocktail time, and still want to own one in the (near) future. This new version of it is really making me doubt which one to get;

The new version has as plus sides that I like the new crown design, and it will be available worldwide so easier for warranty in Europe.
Downside is the 4R movement... I might still end up ordering the old one through seiyajapan just for the 6R movement. Hard choice to make though .


----------



## LoneWatch (Dec 27, 2015)

Simplicity with a better 6r15c movement...


----------



## LoneWatch (Dec 27, 2015)

Just got my SARB065 yesterday. The newer designs highlighted in this thread look ok.....I would have to see them in real life. The blue one is interesting I must admit. Need to see all of them in real life. The 65 is beautiful and a keeper for my 8.5 inch wrist. At 40mm it is perfect....the strap sucked. Love the 50's style Guilloche Starburst Dial. The designs in this thread clearly wish to take advantage of the success of the SARB065. I do prefer the 6r movement.....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the 6R movement is nominally better with its Spron mainspring and slightly better power reserve. The 4R is supposedly derived from the 6R as a more cost-effective movement so it is technically a newer. One would think it would lead to a lower retail price but there are a lot of other factors. (And I have not done the MSRP comparison in JPY.)

Aside from the rebranding and ditching of the Shinobu Ishigski collaboration in the marketing, I am actually okay with the new cocktail-inspired models. My continuing primary preference for the SARB065 really just stems from knowing I have far more possible donor parts for the 6R15 in my collection.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The 4R is supposedly derived from the 6R as a more cost-effective movement so it is technically a newer.


The 4R is derived from the 7S, with the same identical layout and the addition of an hacking lever the hand winding wheels.
The 6R is also derived from the 7S, has the same hacking lever as the 4R, but re-arranges the hand winding system and adds a top bridge for the rotor axis and few winding parts.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

El @ said:


> The 4R is derived from the 7S, with the same identical layout and the addition of an hacking lever the hand winding wheels.
> The 6R is also derived from the 7S, has the same hacking lever as the 4R, but re-arranges the hand winding system and adds a top bridge for the rotor axis and few winding parts.


Ah okay. Well for anyone apprehensive about the 4R movement in the new Cocktail Time-inspired Presage models, here is some good reading:

Seiko 4R36 -The Family In Brief - Quality NATO Straps, Bracelets, Tools Watch Reviews - Watcharama
https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Seiko_4R35


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

The 4R is with no doubt the Seiko base movement wirh the 7S being kept on 5's just for market differentiation reasons.
Seiko has all the right to ask whatever price for their watches that uses it, but the connoisseur can't fail to notice that great 6R15 models are virtually the same price.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I just realized Seiko said everything in the Presage line has their "Trimatic" technology which includes the Spron alloy mainspring. I was under the impression (via watch wiki) that the 4R3x movements did not have a Spron mainspring. Can you clarify, El @? (I know you want to!)


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Trimatic is just a marketing term, no surprise that is not used precisely. It is not even mentioned in the Presage press release https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/BSL_RLS1603-04/index.html

The 3D animation is nice


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

El @ said:


> Trimatic is just a marketing term, no surprise that is not used precisely. It is not even mentioned in the Presage press release https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/BSL_RLS1603-04/index.html
> 
> The 3D animation is nice


Of course it is just a marketing term. I only cited it because it was part of the 2017 Presage presentation as it was last year when they announced the 4R57 models and I found it odd then.

It is a little sloppy to tout the three technologies with a cute name again in this year's presentation and continue to say they are in all Presage models. It might have been a nice line they repurposed from an older presentation. Still, even the JDM Presage line before 2016 had models with 4R movements.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is a little sloppy to tout the three technologies with a cute name again in this year's presentation and continue to say they are in all Presage models


Where do they say that? Seiko even made some quartz Presage models. Like their many overlapping lines and sub-brands it's just marketing nonsense.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

El @ said:


> Where do they say that? Seiko even made some quartz Presage models. Like their many overlapping lines and sub-brands it's just marketing nonsense.


Yeah, there were quartz dress watches with rectangular cases and Presage on the dial like the 7N39-9500. I liked the design of that watch!

Oh at around the 5:50 mark, the rep from Seiko starts the Presage portion of his presentation and says, "Every Presage watch makes use of three important inventions..." I think that might've been carelessly lifted from last year's presentation that was given by a female representative.


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

ORANGEm0ney said:


> Seeing the news on the discontinuation of the SARB065 and the new additions to the Presage line, I decided to buy a SARB065 while I still have the chance. Can't go wrong for $336.


Where are you seeing a SARB065 for $336? Amazon has it for $415, SeiyaJapan for $446. The only thing I can find close is on Ebay being sold by Hong Kong based sellers.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Folken said:


> Where are you seeing a SARB065 for $336? Amazon has it for $415, SeiyaJapan for $446. The only thing I can find close is on Ebay being sold by Hong Kong based sellers.


If you want to avoid ebay, Chino Watch is selling the SARB065 for $385 with shipping.


----------



## LuxAurumque (Jun 7, 2015)

The positives:
- 11.8 mm thickness (The 13.1mm on the SARB065 is kind of a dealbreaker)
- More colors to choose from (the blue one seems very interesting)

The negatives:
- Movement
- 40.5mm (that's the opposite direction, Seiko.)
- Looks like they went with the same strap
- "AUTOMATIC" and "PRESAGE" looks off on a watch like this.
- I could live without the date window. (Not my biggest complaint though)
- Still hardlex crystal.

Imagine the SARB065 with a slightly domed sapphire making it closer to 10 mm in thickness, no datewindow and a width of 38 mm. I would've happily paid the price premium for those features.

However, think I will pull the trigger on the SARB065 anyway. Especially now that it is soon to be gone.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I see preorders are available for the newer cocktail models. It looks like they will be released around Fall.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

How much does everyone reckon the street price will be for the basic 3 hand model?


----------



## Sly Fly (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have a quick question on one of these watches. Having looked around at a few dressy watches I now *really* want one of the SARB065 Cocktail Time watches before places eventually run out of stock. 

I'd like to know where everyone in the UK bought theirs from please... I can see a few on eBay for circa £250 which seems a little cheap, although the sellers do have good feedback (Gizmo Outlets being one of them). I tend to shy away from eBay just in case... and there's the odd website shop in the UK that sells them, or Seiya Japan which I see recommended on here but I think I will need to pay additional tax / VAT when it arrives in the UK.

So... yeah... where did you get yours from?  

Thanks.


----------



## Sly Fly (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone? Please? I want to buy this in the next hour or so!  (typically now I've made my mind up I need it *now*!)  A mate of mine bought a Seiko from this Gizmo outfit and said it all seems fine so will probably pull the trigger with them unless someone has some negative experience with them.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Sly Fly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question on one of these watches. Having looked around at a few dressy watches I now *really* want one of the SARB065 Cocktail Time watches before places eventually run out of stock.
> 
> ...


I got mine from Gizmo Outlets last week. It arrived early and was as described - brand new in box. I almost bought one several times over the past couple of years. The "downgrade" on the new version pushed me over the edge.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

DarthVedder said:


> 6r20, but really it doesn't matter, they could have used the 6R15 for the regular 3-hander and that version of the 4R for the one with PR. The problem I see is that these new Cocktail Times, beautiful as they are, are a downgrade,* with the use of Hardlex *and a lower end movement.


 The original used Hardlex, too.

EDIT - And I see this was already mentioned, so sorry for the repetition.

I'll just add that the blue one is dead sexy on that bracelet! I had and sold the Cocktail Time because I never wore it. Must resist the urge again.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

hantms said:


>


Ugh. Wish I hadn't seen that. I know homages are commonplace, but every time I see a new Seiko release that apes the design of some other watch, I lose a little more respect for them.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

JoeOBrien said:


> Ugh. Wish I hadn't seen that. I know homages are commonplace, but every time I see a new Seiko release that apes the design of some other watch, I lose a little more respect for them.


To say the Seiko cocktail is copying design elements of the Rolex Cellini is really stretching it. I see more differences than similarities. The complications (power reserve and a date subdial vs dual time) are completely different between the two.


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks good to me. Anyway the price point is also way different. Also saying the Seiko looks too much like the Cellini is a bit like me complaining that my wife looks too much like Miranda Kerr.



JoeOBrien said:


> hantms said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

appleb said:


> To say the Seiko cocktail is copying design elements of the Rolex Cellini is really stretching it. I see more differences than similarities. The complications (power reserve and a date subdial vs dual time) are completely different between the two.


It's a dead-on homage to the Cellini. Full stop. Seiko's taken and given many styling cues through the decades. It's how the watch industry works.

But hey, Seiko makes a hell of a watch, and I can't afford a Cellini -- so what's the problem. The homage argument will surpass our lifetimes. Own an homage, refuse to own an homage, it's all subjective.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

JoeOBrien said:


> Ugh. Wish I hadn't seen that. I know homages are commonplace, but every time I see a new Seiko release that apes the design of some other watch, I lose a little more respect for them.


Being both rose gold dress watches with a light dial and small seconds is not enough to claim that Seiko wanted to hommage anything. These are classical style elements used by many manufacturers during the last 200 years. There is plenty of differences starting with the lugs shape, smooth bezel and many more to make so they stand well apart from each other.


----------



## Sly Fly (Apr 17, 2017)

anaplian said:


> I got mine from Gizmo Outlets last week. It arrived early and was as described


Many thanks


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> It's a dead-on homage to the Cellini. Full stop. Seiko's taken and given many styling cues through the decades. It's how the watch industry works.
> 
> But hey, Seiko makes a hell of a watch, and I can't afford a Cellini -- so what's the problem. The homage argument will surpass our lifetimes. Own an homage, refuse to own an homage, it's all subjective.


Both watches use a gold coloured case with a white dial. And the similarites stop there. That's not an homage.

The Seiko has a power reserve indicator. The Rolex does not.
The Seiko has a day subdial. The Rolex does not.
The Rolex features a secondary time dial. The Seiko clearly does not.
The Rolex uses straight stick markers. The Seiko does not.
The Rolex has a fluted bezel, the Seiko does not.
The Rolex has an inner circle with arabic numerals. The Seiko does not.

I could go on and on but why bother. Other than the colours, there is a mile of difference between the Seiko and Rolex.

Many dress watches share similar characteristics but are not trying to be homages of each other. For example compare the SRPB46 to the Rado Coupole. I would say these two are much closer to each other than the Cellini you purport to be homage'd.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

LoneWatch said:


> Simplicity with a better 6r15c movement...
> View attachment 11336194


Wish it was 38mm. I'd get it. Looking for a nice mechanical dress watch.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## foca (Feb 8, 2013)

Being a rado homage or not I want the seiko srpb46.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

foca said:


> Being a rado homage or not I want the seiko srpb46.


Calling it a homage of that Rado is laughable.


----------



## Passepied (Feb 4, 2017)

Damn...why couldn't Seiko make it 38mm? Would be the perfect dress watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

appleb said:


> Many dress watches share similar characteristics but are not trying to be homages of each other. For example compare the SRPB46 to the Rado Coupole. I would say these two are much closer to each other than the Cellini you purport to be homage'd.
> 
> View attachment 11550154


Since the original Cocktail Time came out four years before the Rado and the SRPB46 is a variant of that Cocktail Time, the SRPB46 isn't a homage, either. Given that sunburst guilloche dials have been around since the 1950s (including earlier offerings from Bulova and Seiko), it is hard to homage what has been a longstanding design cue.

As for any comparisons to the Rolex Cellini Date? Besides the fact that the SSA346J1 is also a variant of the original Cocktail Time that came out in 2011, there's also the power reserve (which is typical of many Seiko as well as Orient watches), and the lack of a dual-time indicator as found on the Cellini Dual Time. Oh, and the Cellini Dual Time came out three years after the debut of the original Cocktail Time. Again, the SSA346J1 is also not a homage.

Watch collectors should use more care in our use of language. This is especially true when it comes to watches that are clear variants of existing watches with longstanding design cues. Calling such watches homages of other brand offerings is just plain sloppy.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Watch collectors should use more care in our use of language. This is especially true when it comes to watches that are clear variants of existing watches with longstanding design cues. Calling such watches homages of other brand offerings is just plain sloppy.


The SRPB43 has the same domed crystal, strap, date window and light blue dial as the original Cocktail Time but the dart style hour markers are contiguous, the crown is different, the movement is different and the marketing only says they are cocktail-inspired with no mention of the previous collaboration with Shinobu Ishigaki on the SARB065. That said, my Seiko snobbery insists I call the SRPB43 an homage of the original SARB065 Cocktail Time and I refuse to call any of these new models Cocktail Time.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The SRPB43 has the same domed crystal, strap, date window and light blue dial as the original Cocktail Time but the dart style hour markers are contiguous, the crown is different, the movement is different and the marketing only says they are cocktail-inspired with no mention of the previous collaboration with Shinobu Ishigaki on the SARB065. That said, my Seiko snobbery insists I call the SRPB43 an homage of the original SARB065 Cocktail Time and I refuse to call any of these new models Cocktail Time.


I also think those dart style hour markers, which don't seem to appear on the others, make the CT really shine. It's something about the way the hands work with those faceted markers that adds so much more intrigue than the stick-style markers on the SRPB.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Since the original Cocktail Time came out four years before the Rado and the SRPB46 is a variant of that Cocktail Time, the SRPB46 isn't a homage, either. Given that sunburst guilloche dials have been around since the 1950s (including earlier offerings from Bulova and Seiko), it is hard to homage what has been a longstanding design cue.


To be clear, I never said or intended to portray the Seiko as an homage of the Rado. That would be pretty far fetched and silly. But I was trying to point out that it's even more far fetched to claim the cocktail time is a "dead-on homage" to the Rolex Cellini.



appleb said:


> Many dress watches share similar characteristics but *are not trying to be homages of each other*. *For example* compare the SRPB46 to the Rado Coupole. I would say these two are much closer to each other than the Cellini you purport to be homage'd.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

appleb said:


> To be clear, I never said or intended to portray the Seiko as an homage of the Rado. That would be pretty far fetched and silly. But I was trying to point out that it's even more far fetched to claim the cocktail time is a "dead-on homage" to the Rolex Cellini.


I got that. I was just amplifying your point.


----------



## JustinL582 (Apr 18, 2017)

I am really new to the watch world but this was my first Seiko. Really opened up the possibility of collecting watches for me


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

So I did some research on the movements and I found out that the 4r35 movement both hacks and hand winds...can someone confirm this for me?
Also, I found that the 4r57 hand winds, but I couldn't figure out if it hacks? Does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Folken said:


> So I did some research on the movements and I found out that the 4r35 movement both hacks and hand winds...can someone confirm this for me?
> Also, I found that the 4r57 hand winds, but I couldn't figure out if it hacks? Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, the Seiko 4R3x and 4R5x movements both hack and hand-wind. Only the 4R1x movements do neither as they are essentially 7S movements with a Spron alloy mainspring which gives it greater durability and longer ~50-hour power reserve, I think. The Seiko 4R3x and 4R5x movements have traditional steel mainsprings and have a ~40-hour power reserve.


----------



## Minimum (May 4, 2015)

Does anyone know when the new releases will become available for purchase?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

The gold might be a stretch for me, would the SRPB046 look good with a stainless case/indices + rootbeer guilloche dial?


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

To be released in Japan in June (the JDM models SARY073, 075, 076, 078, 079, 081, 082)... should be available at the grey markets throughout Asia about a week or sold after it was released and the official international released should be about a month after the Japan release.

By the way, not sure about the international release but the JDM models each represent a specific cocktail... some call it good marketing but I call it cheesy... lol!



Minimum said:


> Does anyone know when the new releases will become available for purchase?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am curious about the retail prices of these Cocktail-inspired models and if the grey market discount will ever reach 40%. Also, how will this affect the resale value of the true Cocktail Time?


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Not sure about the official price from authorized dealers but my locals (grey market) in Hong Kong is accepting pre-orders ranging from HK$2600 - HK$4700 (prices are different on each model). They won't really affect the value of the 'original' (not 'true', as they are also official cocktail times which came from the same mixologist / designer Hisashi Kishi) cocktail times which would eventually getting more expensive by day because it has been officially discontinued



Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am curious about the retail prices of these Cocktail-inspired models and if the grey market discount will ever reach 40%. Also, how will this affect the resale value of the true Cocktail Time?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

riorio said:


> Not sure about the official price from authorized dealers but my locals (grey market) in Hong Kong is accepting pre-orders ranging from HK$2600 - HK$4700 (prices are different on each model). They won't really affect the value of the 'original' (not 'true', as they are also official cocktail times which came from the same mixologist / designer Hisashi Kishi) cocktail times which would eventually getting more expensive by day because it has been officially discontinued
> 
> 
> Mr. James Duffy said:
> ...


As the original Cocktail Time was part of a three watch design collaboration with bartender Shinobu Ishigaki, I do consider it the true Cocktail Time as the SARY075 is a clear homage of it. Do we know if the "Time" part of the marketing of the new Presage models or did that go away along with whatever licensing deal they had with Ishigaki?

The pricing doesn't sound too bad but there will be those who will balk at the movement, suggesting it is a downgrade though I do not know if there is any noticeable difference. Accuracy is hit and miss and the power reserve is only 15-20% less.

I have warmed up to this line and the darker blue and black dial models might be worth a look later in the year.


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

I am liking the dark blue 'Blue Moon' and the dark brown 'Manhattan'... However, like many others, I don't really care for the 4R movement... though as some might say the precision is not much of a difference with the 'original' 6R. It's just in my head the 'downgraded' feeliing I can't stand...



Mr. James Duffy said:


> As the original Cocktail Time was part of a three watch design collaboration with bartender Shinobu Ishigaki, I do consider it the true Cocktail Time as the SARY075 is a clear homage of it. Do we know if the "Time" part of the marketing of the new Presage models or did that go away along with whatever licensing deal they had with Ishigaki?
> 
> The pricing doesn't sound too bad but there will be those who will balk at the movement, suggesting it is a downgrade though I do not know if there is any noticeable difference. Accuracy is hit and miss and the power reserve is only 15-20% less.
> 
> I have warmed up to this line and the darker blue and black dial models might be worth a look later in the year.


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Such a nice piece!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice strap choice!


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

The power reserve models are a disappointment. That type of date indicator is best left undone and they should have substituted the power reserve index in that area instead of unnecessarily wiping it all across the watch inexplicably. 

However, my bet is that gorgeous blue dialed one is as good as sold out & will be very hard to find the day after release - massive homerun with that one. The cocktail dial design effect was born to be in radiant blue.


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

I love that blue dial, but I'm not crazy about laying out this much cash on a 4r. I kind of wish they had chosen a different movement (I'm sure I'm echoing someone else on this).


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

That blue dial is fantastic! The Root Beer Time is interesting, but I don't know if I'd own one. Don't like the power reserve models at all... I like the the SARB065-esque white/silver, too, but for me the original is better. I prefer the typography, the lack of "Presage" branding, the smaller crown, and the slightly better movement. Just a few little subtleties that add up. I'd be tempted by these new ones but since the original is still available I had to get one before last call. On the way from Seiya now:-d


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the power reserve either. I agree with Worn and Wound, it ruins the balance of the dial. Just the sub for the date would've looked amazing.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I really hope the blue one is blue, and not the purplish hue displayed.

I've been trying to email AD's about availability (and more 'live' photos) to no avail.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I was googling these, and an AD called Mimo's Watches in Long Beach (I have no affiliation, I don't even know if they're reputable), has the 4 3-hand models at 20% off for preorder. "Delivery in July"

The SRPB41's $450 (before the 20% discount). 

I'm hesitant as I still want to see more photos of the blue.


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Since it is inspired by the cocktail 'Blue Moon' I guess it would be sort of a midnight blue... though it would be quite impossible but it would be a jackpot if it were like the H Moser blue fume



TJ Boogie said:


> I was googling these, and an AD called Mimo's Watches in Long Beach (I have no affiliation, I don't even know if they're reputable), has the 4 3-hand models at 20% off for preorder. "Delivery in July"
> 
> The SRPB41's $450 (before the 20% discount).
> 
> I'm hesitant as I still want to see more photos of the blue.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I've just pulled the trigger on a Cocktail time SARB065 in favour of the new SRPB43 2017 version. I hope I made a good choice??


----------



## mosy (Jun 19, 2016)

Anyone know if the extra .05mm in size is due to the dial itself being slightly bigger or is the case that's slightly bigger?

Also, are there any side profile photos available?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

odyseus10 said:


> Well I've just pulled the trigger on a Cocktail time SARB065 in favour of the new SRPB43 2017 version. I hope I made a good choice??


I'd say you've made half a choice!! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

I found some photos from a local seller.
I have to say, the dial doesn't look that great to me - and that is the biggest selling point of the cocktail time, and these spin-off versions.
The bracelet is alright~ I guess.
Also, the crown looks worse than the original cocktails.

The RRP is SGD600 ≈ USD430, but the seller is asking for SGD450 ≈ USD320. I managed to get my original cocktail new for basically that price a couple of months back. So, I'm glad that I, like many of you, finally jumped on the original cocktail.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Also, sad to see that this new cupcake crown is the crown of choice for the Presage line going forward. It features on this new cocktail range, and the whole Prestige line. Some of the Basic watches are a bit older.
Line up｜Presage | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

I for one like the presage logo.


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Maybe because of the colour the dome glass looks more prominent on the 'Blue moon'... doesn't look that good I'm afraid


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow that is disappointing.... I'm hoping that guys camera is just really bad.



mrfourcows said:


> I found some photos from a local seller.
> I have to say, the dial doesn't look that great to me - and that is the biggest selling point of the cocktail time, and these spin-off versions.
> The bracelet is alright~ I guess.
> Also, the crown looks worse than the original cocktails.
> ...


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

SRPB44, successor to the SARB066 - well, colour wise at least; they've taken away the roman numerals at 6 & 12 o'clock and changed the pattern of the swirl, and simply made this the gold/cream version of the cocktail time cool.

Listed at SGD668 ≈ USD480, but going on at SGD500 ≈ USD360.

Interestingly, the SRPB44 on a strap is going for more than the SRP441 on a bracelet.

As an owner of the SARB066, I have to say this a good update. One thing that bugged me was that there was no trim on the date window, this one does. The cocktail lines look good on cream too.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Condor97 said:


> Wow that is disappointing.... I'm hoping that guys camera is just really bad.


I don't think it is a camera/lighting issue.

I think the problem is the black vignette effect that they've put on the outer edges. It just makes the dial look dull.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

teioh3 said:


> I for one like the presage logo.


I don't think its terrible too. I didn't like the "23 Jewels" on the old version too.

I think to some extent, this range gets judged a bit harshly because we all know about the old versions. If they had brought this out as an original series, I think people would swoon over them as we did the originals.

But a common complaint is downgrading to the 4R movement, which is not entirely a dealbreaker - many people buy Monsters and Turtles, or even SKX007s. But not bringing down the price as well to match the 4R positioning has irked some people methinks. For the price the new ones are going, one might be able to snag an old version (if available).


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

SRPB46. RRP 550USD, street price 415USD.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Why no one mentioned SRPB77. Im wondering if dial is pure white or with blue tone like original Coctale Time? I guess its white.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

I was really excited for the SSA series. But the more I look at them the less I like the asymmetry :/


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

vladg said:


> Why no one mentioned SRPB77.


I wasn't aware of this model.

But for a white dial, blue hands model, Seiko already has a great SARX033.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anybody know if these can be bought online yet (specifically the SRPB41)?

So far my searches have only shown up pre-orders/no stock.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

saw the cocktails yesterday. unfortunately no photography is allowed. SRPB41's dial is somewhat not as vivid as the promo pix. SRPB43 has a blue tint (same as previous). SRPB46 is stunning! i don't own any rose gold watches BUT this i will consider... btw there's also a pure silver case/dial with gold indices which i don't see listed anywhere.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

imdamian said:


> saw the cocktails yesterday. unfortunately no photography is allowed.SRPB41's dial is somewhat not as vivid as the promo pix. SRPB43 has a blue tint (same as previous). SRPB46 is stunning! i don't own any rose gold watches BUT this i will consider... btw there's also a pure silver case/dial with gold indices which i don't see listed anywhere.


Do you mean the watches were available for sale?


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

appleb said:


> Do you mean the watches were available for sale?


yes. the watches are for sale. all the cocktails have different pricing.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

I sure wish that brown dial were available with a stainless steel case. Not a fan of plated gold. SRPB41J1 is my current fave of the bunch. And I like the grey / black dial SSA as well - but unsure about legibility.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

*Woohoo! Mixing some new Cocktails with Photoshop!*









Bored on a cloudy Saturday morning I guess, thought I would enjoy mixing up a few new cocktails.









*2017 SRPB44 and SRPB46*










*2017 SRPB44 and SRPB46 Silver Cases*










*2017 SRPB44 and SRPB46 Silver Cases and Strap Swaps*



















*2017 SRPB43 and SRPB41*










*2017 SRPB43 and SRPB41 Strap Swaps*










*2017 SRPB43 and SRPB41 Brown Strap Swaps*










Woohoo!







Having some "phun" while I'm waiting for the sun!









- Thomas

P.S. What about the mysterious SRPB77?









It was mentioned and shown briefly at the beginning of the 2017 "Cocktail" advertising campaign, but now seemingly dropped from the line?



















Whahappened??


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*So, do you like any of those variations, or do you hate them all?*









I myself was surprised how good the SRPB44 and SRPB46 looked in a silver case.









In fact MY favorite of this group is the SRPB44 dial in the silver case with the jazzy black and gold strap!


















Snazzy, man! Sharp!









- Thomas


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone knows if the case is exactly the same as SARB065? Will the bracelet fit the old cocktail?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

I think the Japanese release is using different model numbers for the same Seiko New Cocktail Time watches: SARY073, SARY075, SARY076 and SARY078.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's a review between the old and new versions:
https://yeomanseiko.com/2017/05/28/seiko-4r35-cocktail-time-srpb47j/


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone mentioned SRPB47 variant of new cocktail collection?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Another 2017 Cocktail mystery model, silver and rose-gold SRPB47J!? *:-s

I saw where another 2017 Seiko Cocktail "mystery model" has been exposed, the silver and rose-gold SRPB47J. I guess this (like perhaps the mysterious SRPB77?) is a regional market release, but with the ubiquitous Internet that seems to have less meaning anymore.*










*This would be a fun "swap" pairing for the brown SRPB46, without any hideous leftovers!*


















*Makes me wonder what OTHER "mystery models" are coming out?? :think:

- Thomas


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow folded endlink bracelet on a presage model...what a let down

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

teioh3 said:


> Wow folded endlink bracelet on a presage model...what a let down


As explained before, Presage line is actually an economical offer from Seiko. In practice a range similar to 5 Sports, or Premium.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

found another ''mystery model'' you guys might be interested in... SSA347J


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PRESAG...odeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=Seiko+presage


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

really dislike this move from Seiko.
They maintained the same price with a downgraded caliber. The "older" Cocktail was a little bit cheaper with a better caliber.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> really dislike this move from Seiko.
> They maintained the same price with a downgraded caliber. The "older" Cocktail was a little bit cheaper with a better caliber.


What was the old price vs the new price?

I paid about $400 for my SARB065 through Seiya (his final list price was $446), and he has the new cocktail for $336. Seems cheaper, no?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Meh. The new one is cheaper but is a slight downgrade in movement and design. The hour indicators are unbroken and it has Presage branding on the dial plus the big cupcake crown. It also loses the Shinobu Ishigaki collaboration and marketed as "cocktail-inspired" and not "Cocktail Time" so a it is more of a watered-down cocktail, in my opinion. Still nice.


----------



## Chewymd (Jun 15, 2017)

Well finally jumped the gun and bought the SRPB46. It's quite a beaut, the Presage text at the bottom is quite jarring at first and I miss the cursive automatic lettering. But overall a good watch for the price ?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

raustin33 said:


> What was the old price vs the new price?
> 
> I paid about $400 for my SARB065 through Seiya (his final list price was $446), and he has the new cocktail for $336. Seems cheaper, no?


oops, probably I am wrong in this case. thanks for updating me.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Really tempted by the blue version, but a bit sceptical of the bracelet quality (I'm specifically looking for a blue dial on a SS bracelet).

Might wait for some others to get theirs and comment (and see if the current prices drop closer to that of some other SARY models)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Really tempted by the blue version, but a bit sceptical of the bracelet quality


It's a low-end Seiko, what exactly are you expecting from the bracelet? Anyway, it looks pretty much identical to the SRPA25K1 bracelet.


----------



## Violinist (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi, newly registered here. I just received my blue one on the metal bracelet from Japan too. The bracelet has hollow end links, but it doesn't feel cheap. Not sure if as a newbie on the site I can post pictures yet. It has not been quite 24 hours yet, and I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a settling in period or not, but so far my app says it's running +7 seconds a day.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Violinist said:


> Hi, newly registered here. I just received my blue one on the metal bracelet from Japan too. The bracelet has hollow end links, but it doesn't feel cheap. Not sure if as a newbie on the site I can post pictures yet. It has not been quite 24 hours yet, and I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a settling in period or not, but so far my app says it's running +7 seconds a day.


+7s per day is darn good out of the box. Just wear it for a a few days and it is likely to settle and reach an equilibrium with your wear pattern (watch position, activity and temperature on wrist) and let's hope it gets even more accurate!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The SARY078 (aka SRPB46) Seiko Presage Cocktail Time is a stunner, and I'm speaking as one who loves his SARB065 well.

The "rose gold" is s color somewhere between a new penny and a shiny copper kettle. Time, this week, holds at about -10 seconds per day.

In the never-to-be-resolved beauty contest between old and new cocktail time I give the strap advantage to the new, which sports a supple calfskin band imprinted with an alligator pattern. (The shiny SARB065 band left me cold.).

A handsome watch on an excellent band. Photos:


----------



## ImMrMitch (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a SRPB44 coming in the next couple of days, will post pics once it arrives!

Although there seems to be some discontent with these releases, I fell in love with the model I ordered as soon as I saw it.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone know the reason why SARB models cost abour $150 more than same SARY?


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

vladg said:


> Does anyone know the reason why SARB models cost abour $150 more than same SARY?


SARB typically have a little better movement (6R15) vs the SARY (4R35). Just a tier above I think.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> vladg said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the reason why SARB models cost abour $150 more than same SARY?
> ...


Let's also remember that the SARB065, the true Cocktail Time, is technically a JDM model despite its ubiquity outside of Japan. Moving supplies to outside markets come with a premium. In addition, the new cocktail-inspired Presage models likely have larger production runs because they are officially available worldwide and its movement parts and case parts are shared with more models. Also consider how discontinuation and perceived scarcity of the SARB965 affects its price. Compound it all and we get a higher price of the SARB versus the SARY.


----------



## closeset (Jun 9, 2017)

SRPB41 is awesome


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Im not talking about old Cocktail SARB65.
Check Amazon and new Cocktail collection have sarb and sary models all the same with 4R35 movement. I guess its a same as use to be with SKX models.

SARB43J1 price $509

SARY075 price $334


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

You mean the SRPB and not the SARB. The difference is that the SRPB are international model prefixes which means they are likely being sold by authorized Seiko dealers and the SARY are the JDM prefixes and are being sold as imports from Japan and Asia where they might have a better margin.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Moving supplies to outside markets come with a premium.


Would you kindly please explain this?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mrfourcows said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Moving supplies to outside markets come with a premium.
> ...


Sure. If a watch is only sold in Japan, there are additional costs to arranging its sale to international sellers operating as importers or as gray market dealers. Every addition exchange of hands and bit of distance travelled is an additional cost as well as the cost of procurement. This is part of the reason why sellers in Japan are often cheaper than those in Singapore, Thailand or the US. Some of them are authorized dealers in Japan while others are gray market dealers in Japan. Either way, they are closer to the source and with fewer middlemen. Interestingly, this could also part be of the reason why these JDM SARY cocktail-inspired models are cheaper than the SRPB models.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

vladg said:


> Does anyone know the reason why SARB models cost abour $150 more than same SARY?


Nor sure which prices are you looking at, but for street prices on JDM watches you should look on rakuten Japan, and I don't think there is any difference.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

JoeOBrien said:


> *It's a low-end Seiko, what exactly are you expecting from the bracelet?* Anyway, it looks pretty much identical to the SRPA25K1 bracelet.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> You mean the SRPB and not the SARB. The difference is that the SRPB are international model prefixes which means they are likely being sold by authorized Seiko dealers and the SARY are the JDM prefixes and are being sold as imports from Japan and Asia where they might have a better margin.


Oops. My bad. Yes I have meant SRPB vs SARY.

I think the same. Its a same watch just japan or international model numbering.

If SARY is JDM model its should be more desirable for some people, cause they belive its somehow better watch.

Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

vladg said:


> Oops. My bad. Yes I have meant SRPB vs SARY.
> 
> I think the same. Its a same watch just japan or international model numbering.
> 
> If SARY is JDM model its should be more desirable for some people, cause they belive its somehow better watch.


It is the same watch but any collecting hobby is emotional and having Japanese tags and papers can give someone the impression of greater authenticity but most of these watches are Japanese movements in Chinese cases and assembled in Malaysia.

Again, the SRPB models are meant for the non-Japanese market and because these models are very new, the prices on the SRPB you are seeing are probably either from authorized dealers or gray market sellers who could not get them at below AD cost yet.

Oh, I forgot to mention VAT and other taxes. Depending on the geographic location and honesty of the seller the tax on it may or may not have been paid or charged to the buyer.


----------



## ImMrMitch (Jan 31, 2017)

So I got a package in the mail today...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

-10 spd? Yikes. I'd be pissed off.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> -10 spd? Yikes. I'd be pissed off.


How come? That's well within the +/- for this movement.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> -10 spd? Yikes. I'd be pissed off.


Fortunately, I'm easy-going. If -10 spd caused me that kind of grief I'd have to switch to cheap, predictable, boring quartz.

It's settling closer to -7 & I still love it.


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

*ImMrMitch* - Might just be the angle, but in your first picture... the minute hand is at 12, but the hour hand doesn't seem to be aligned to the hour marker


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

ImMrMitch said:


> So I got a package in the mail today...
> 
> View attachment 12182474
> 
> ...


So, initial thoughts?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Is the 6R15 movement JDM?


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

It's Root Beer Time!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

W.G. Pagel said:


> Is the 6R15 movement JDM?


No, the movement is not but the SARB065 with its 6R15 movement is technically a JDM model even though I suspect it is just as popular and purchased outside of Japan. Furthermore, I would bet dollars to donuts its success internationally as an import and/or gray market item contributed to Seiko's decision to expand the Presage internationally so they and their authorized dealers can have a better control over supply and margins.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Flatspotter said:


> It's Root Beer Time!


That's a beautiful watch. I'd like to see a mod with that dial in a cocktail case.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Flatspotter said:


> It's Root Beer Time!


I'm going to have to have one of those. I have a cocktail time, but I love that color combo.

How much? From whom? And how long to get? If I may ask.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone heard of the SRPB77?










Shown here: https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpb77

But I see nothing about it anywhere else.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Osteoman said:


> I'm going to have to have one of those. I have a cocktail time, but I love that color combo.
> 
> How much? From whom? And how long to get? If I may ask.


$366 with free shipping from SeiyaJapan. Ordered Sunday afternoon 6/18, received Thursday, 6/22.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Flatspotter said:


> $366 with free shipping from SeiyaJapan. Ordered Sunday afternoon 6/18, received Thursday, 6/22.


Not bad at all. Very fast from Japan. Wow. Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

$346 at Chino.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> $346 at Chino.


Also with free shipping!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Flatspotter said:


> Also with free shipping!


Good to know. Thanks gents.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Flatspotter said:


> Also with free shipping!


Yeah. EMS in about 2 days. I love Chino.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I could not decide between the brown and the blue, so I went with the easy solution of buying both. 

I feel they are different enough and complement each other, sort of like a fire and ice connection with the colours.

I bought my watches from chinowatch. Note in the pictures below that the SARY078 comes in the long box while the SARY073 comes in a square box with pillow due to it being on a bracelet.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a hard time choosing what to go for myself between brown and blue. I loved the brown but went with blue ultimately because:

1. Is silver and not rose gold, which means I can wear it in more casual settings
2. Bracelet helps with the casual setting more so. 
3. Matches more outfits
4. PVD coating can diminish 

I really would like if the Brown was silver cased instead, I would have picked it up eventually for sure


----------



## OldNokia (Jun 27, 2016)

Like the blue dial.
Is there a after market bracelet with SEL?



appleb said:


> I could not decide between the brown and the blue, so I went with the easy solution of buying both.
> 
> I feel they are different enough and complement each other, sort of like a fire and ice connection with the colours.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



watchesaresocool said:


> I really would like if the Brown was silver cased instead, I would have picked it up eventually for sure.


Make your dream come true! :-!

Buy the SRPB46 and the SRPB47, and do a "guts" swap.










Then you a can fob off the SRPB47 guts in the SRPB46 case as a "unique" custom! ;-)

"Be the only WIS with this!" 

"Here's a Presage Cocktail you won't see everyone else drinking!" b-)

"Be the first to have this exclusive Cocktail combination!" :-d

- Thomas


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Make your dream come true! :-!
> 
> ...


That's actually a crazy awesome idea. How hard would it be to do a guts swap?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



watchesaresocool said:


> That's actually a crazy awesome idea. How hard would it be to do a guts swap?


I'm not a watch mechanic myself, so I could be wrong but I would think it would be petty straightforward...

On each watch:
1) Take case back off.
2) Depress stem release, and pull out crown and stem.
3) Remove movement and dial from case.
4) Put movement and dial from other watch in case.
5) Push crown and stem back in.
6) Screw case back on.

I bet a good watch mechanic could do it with their eyes closed. 

If you're going to try it, Google where the stem release is on the 4R35 movement.

- Thomas


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> I'm not a watch mechanic myself, so I could be wrong but I would think it would be petty straightforward...
> 
> ...


I'm definitely thinking of doing such a thing; however I would never trust myself to do this myself without prior practice on less expensive watches. I'd bring it to a watch mechanic!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm personally don't like any gold case or watches but honestly original gold case with whiskey dial looks much better then mod you wanna do.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



vladg said:


> I'm personally don't like any gold case or watches but honestly original gold case with whiskey dial looks much better then mod you wanna do.


Yeah, the rose-gold hour markers and hands might not match the silver case and bracelet, but I have two thoughts about that.

1) I think if you put it on a brown strap it just might work! :think:










2) Fortunately we don't all like the same thing! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Finally got to try out the SARY073 (SRPB41J1)... the colour is quite alright but I hated the bracelet! I feel that it looks cheap and unpolished. I'd rather have a leather strap instead


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

No one cares for the power reserve model yet?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



rogt said:


> No one cares for the power reserve model?


Of course, I can't really speak for everyone, but I am going to say...

.

.

.

.










- Thomas


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

According to Chino in an email response to my inquiry, "SRPB77 is not Japan Domestic Model 's number." I guess that's why it felt like it got swept under the rug. Once the US starts selling them, I believe it'll come out with the rest.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I wonder how you guys are going to protect the watch face given the crystal is not sapphire

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

rogt said:


> No one cares for the power reserve model yet?


I'd be ALL over this one if it was a couple of mm larger:


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

huwp said:


> I'd be ALL over this one if it was a couple of mm larger:
> 
> View attachment 12250178


You want a 44mm dress watch?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

rogt said:


> I wonder how you guys are going to protect the watch face given the crystal is not sapphire
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Sapphire would be nice, but Hardlex is perfectly fine for 99.99% of owners. Sapphire is not a requirement on every watch.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

rogt said:


> You want a 44mm dress watch?


42-43mm would be fine. But 40mm just looks like a child's watch on my wrist to me, I have a SARB065 that I don't wear because it's too small. My opinion only. No disparagement of those with different opinions.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

huwp said:


> 42-43mm would be fine. But 40mm just looks like a child's watch on my wrist to me, I have a SARB065 that I don't wear because it's too small. My opinion only. No disparagement of those with different opinions.


Interesting. How large is your wrist?

The SARB065 is as small as I'll go, it's my smallest watch and wears very much like a dress watch on my 8.25" wrists. But it works. Curious how large yours are ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

raustin33 said:


> Interesting. How large is your wrist?
> 
> The SARB065 is as small as I'll go, it's my smallest watch and wears very much like a dress watch on my 8.25" wrists. But it works. Curious how large yours are ?


Not that massive - 7", but flat and boney. It's over 1" wider than it is tall, for example.

Probably as much as anything else I don't really have a use for a 'dress watch', my style is a lot more informal. Bigger would look sportier, I just like the alternative colourscheme.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Has this new Cocktail Time line not reached US distribution yet? I expected it to be widely available by now and the street price to have leveled out to be significantly less than the first version. However, I don't see it in regular US vendors. Am I mistaken? What is the holdup? I'm really hoping to get one of these, but I don't want to buy one, only to have distribution open up and the price drop significantly.

Any thoughts or info?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

swank said:


> I expected it to be widely available by now and the street price to have leveled out to be significantly less than the first version.


Given that retailers are charging $330-to-$380 for the three-handers (the power reserve models are around $450), the prices are already level. Any cheaper and Seiko will eventually stop selling them because a 4R35 movement in a sub-$300 watch means bad business; more money for better movements is why Seiko isn't putting the 6R15 into the Cocktail Time variants in the first place.

Honestly, I wouldn't expect the watches to sell any more cheaply at this time. Perhaps in three years, maybe. But not now.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Given that retailers are charging $330-to-$380 for the three-handers (the power reserve models are around $450), the prices are already level. Any cheaper and Seiko will eventually stop selling them because a 4R35 movement in a sub-$300 watch means bad business; more money for better movements is why Seiko isn't putting the 6R15 into the Cocktail Time variants in the first place.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't expect the watches to sell any more cheaply at this time. Perhaps in three years, maybe. But not now.


But what US retailers are selling them? I'm having a hard time finding them at all, even at Seiko authorized online stores.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

swank said:


> But what US retailers are selling them? I'm having a hard time finding them at all, even at Seiko authorized online stores.


Amazon has several of the models. But, some will have a different model number and cost more, but it's the same as the less expensive one.

SRPB41J at $539.00 is same as SARY073 at $354.35. This is the dark blue one (3 hands)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sid_Mac said:


> Amazon has several of the models. But, some will have a different model number and cost more, but it's the same as the less expensive one.
> 
> SRPB41J at $539.00 is same as SARY073 at $354.35. This is the dark blue one (3 hands)


The ones in the $500+ range are likely to be authorized dealers in the US or somewhere outside of Asia. The SARY models are coming in as imports and/or gray market models, hence the lower price. I do not know what the domestic gray market is like in the states but maybe when Seiko ADs start feeling the pinch, they will also enter the gray market and lower the market rate for all of them.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The ones in the $500+ range are likely to be authorized dealers in the US or somewhere outside of Asia. The SARY models are coming in as imports and/or gray market models, hence the lower price. I do not know what the domestic gray market is like in the states but maybe when Seiko ADs start feeling the pinch, they will also enter the gray market and lower the market rate for all of them.


Note: I missed the last digit on SRPB41J1 there is a "1" after the "J". 
If you look at the screen capture, the warranty for the more expensive pricing is also through Amazon Asurion, not Seiko, so not an AD.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

SRPB41J1
https://www.amazon.com/PRESAGE-Auto...qid=1498578629&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+srpb41j1

SARY073
https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PRESAG...rd_wg=6kZyu&psc=1&refRID=NSCCK46XBN388NJAQJDT


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sid_Mac said:


> Note: I missed the last digit on SRPB41J1 there is a "1" after the "J".
> If you look at the screen capture, the warranty for the more expensive pricing is also through Amazon Asurion, not Seiko, so not an AD.


Interesting! A gouger, maybe? Or maybe it is just new and the channels by which the SRPB models reach the gray market just costs more. The SARY models might be priced to not include VAT while the SRPB models may have had their VAT paid already, passing the cost onto the customer. I am speculating so please take all this with the saltiest grain of salt.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Interesting! A gouger, maybe? Or maybe it is just new and the channels by which the SRPB models reach the gray market just costs more. The SARY models might be priced to not include VAT while the SRPB models may have had their VAT paid already, passing the cost onto the customer. I am speculating so please take all this with the saltiest grain of salt.


One explanation was put forth in another watch group I follow, but I cannot remember the details of it. If I can backtrack and find it, I'll share.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

Sid_Mac said:


> One explanation was put forth in another watch group I follow, but I cannot remember the details of it. If I can backtrack and find it, I'll share.


I found it: "SARY is JDM. SRPB is the international version. both have the 'made in japan' markings." [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sid_Mac said:


> I found it: "SARY is JDM. SRPB is the international version. both have the 'made in japan' markings."


Yup, the SARY versions being JDM is upon what I am basing my guess about the VAT possibly offsetting the cost. These SARY Presage cocktail-inspired models are plentiful on Rakuten Gobal and Rakuten Japan right now so a friendly exchange rate can net someone a substantial discount. (Also Rakuten have been doing a lot of 5% off and free shipping promotions lately.)


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

riorio said:


> Finally got to try out the SARY073 (SRPB41J1)... the colour is quite alright but I hated the bracelet! I feel that it looks cheap and unpolished. I'd rather have a leather strap instead


Thanks for the feedback. This was my concern. I'm looking for a blue dial watch on a ss bracelet, and I suspect if I get one of these I'll end up swapping it out for a leather strap.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

huwp said:


> Not that massive - 7", but flat and boney. It's over 1" wider than it is tall, for example.
> 
> Probably as much as anything else I don't really have a use for a 'dress watch', my style is a lot more informal. Bigger would look sportier, I just like the alternative colourscheme.


That makes sense. I don't wear mine a ton despite liking it because I do dress pretty casual.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Given that retailers are charging $330-to-$380 for the three-handers (the power reserve models are around $450), the prices are already level. Any cheaper and Seiko will eventually stop selling them because a 4R35 movement in a sub-$300 watch means bad business; more money for better movements is why Seiko isn't putting the 6R15 into the Cocktail Time variants in the first place.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't expect the watches to sell any more cheaply at this time. Perhaps in three years, maybe. But not now.


These are day 1 prices, even if they're grey market. I expect these prices to subside a bit.

Folks were jumping up & down when they snagged 4R36 Turtles for only $350 for months. Now their prices are reliably under $300.

I think these settle in around the SARB033 range, high $200s, low $300s. They may sit a touch higher due to the SARB065 perceived relationship/value.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

I think my SRPB41 is faulty. It dies 16 hours in after not wearing it, after 10 winding rotations. That's not.. good, right? Has anyone dealt with customer service with Chino?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for this discussion everyone, I really appreciate it.

Is there any places to get the SARY075 for less than ~$315? And are places like Chino and Rakuten reliable?

Thank you!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any complaints on the factory leather band? Does it come with deployment clasp

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

swank said:


> Thanks for this discussion everyone, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Is there any places to get the SARY075 for less than ~$315? And are places like Chino and Rakuten reliable?
> 
> Thank you!


Rakuten is an aggregator kind of like Amazon Marketplace. I bought a cocktail time last week from the only store that had them (the Sary078) and it went off without a hiccup. The process is 2-step; first you click buy, then later they send the price including shipping by email.

SARY075 is currently $290 before shipping which is approx $18.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

rogt said:


> Any complaints on the factory leather band? Does it come with deployment clasp
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I love the band on the Manhattan and it is a deployant-type clasp. Very nice soft calf leather.

Fun fact: Mr Cartier invented the deployant clasp over 100 years ago.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I like to see a side by side comparison of the new and old version


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

watchesaresocool said:


> I think my SRPB41 is faulty. It dies 16 hours in after not wearing it, after 10 winding rotations. That's not.. good, right? Has anyone dealt with customer service with Chino?


You mean you turn the crown ten times? That's not enough. A 4R movement needs about fifty rotations to be fully wound.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rogt said:


> I like to see a side by side comparison of the new and old version


There is a good discussion of old and new in these reviews:

Seiko Brings the "Cocktail Time" to Presage and Expands the Line With New Models and Colors - worn&wound

https://www.lug2lug.eu/seiko-presage-collection-for-2017/

Seiko Presage SSA & SRPB 'Cocktail Time' Watches For 2017 | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried the bracelet from these on the SARB065 yet?


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

As I predicted earlier in this thread, the blue dial sold out first and very fast ~ at least on Seiya's site. Gorgeous piece. The longer I look at it, the closer I get to an outrageous violation of my very strict rule of Never, ever, EVER paying over $200 for anything w/o a sapphire crystal ~ x100 when it comes to dress watches. If Seiko spent the extra five bucks per watch to add sapphire, I would be doomed.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

apparently there's a blue version for the power reserve model SSA347J1 (not my picture)


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

imdamian said:


> apparently there's a blue version for the power reserve model SSA347J1 (not my picture)
> 
> View attachment 12347719


I would actually gladly pay more for the standard blue. The power reserve indicator is, to be blunt, the absolute worst most-instrusive one I've ever seen and not a fan of that style of date indicator. But, sweet fancy Moses, that blue dial is hypnotizing.........


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

So if the SRPA29, which is very similar in components to the Presage Cocktail Time watches is going for $150 at Amazon, wouldn't that point to a relatively low street price for these new Cocktail Times?

https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

swank said:


> So if the SRPA29, which is very similar in components to the Presage Cocktail Time watches is going for $150 at Amazon, wouldn't that point to a relatively low street price for these new Cocktail Times?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE


That one looks a lot more pestduatrian than the presage version though

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

swank said:


> So if the SRPA29, which is very similar in components to the Presage Cocktail Time watches is going for $150 at Amazon, wouldn't that point to a relatively low street price for these new Cocktail Times?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE


These are nice for the price but the finishing is not as nice as the Presage line, plus its case size is noticeably larger on the wrist. The latter is what stopped me from bonding with my SRP701 and SRP703.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I just got my SRPA29 this morning from the prime day sale. It looks awesome, like the cocktail time, it is challenging to get a picture of the watch that does the dial justice. The dial is a really rich blue with a lot of detail, the hands and indices are sharp, and it has a nice domed crystal. I put it on a black leather strap (Hirsh, also from the prime day sale) and it looks very elegant.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

swank said:


> So if the SRPA29, which is very similar in components to the Presage Cocktail Time watches is going for $150 at Amazon, wouldn't that point to a relatively low street price for these new Cocktail Times?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE


Had one. Great for $150! Bracelet is cheap and the case is too big for the bracelet and looks off in person. Crystal is hard to see through and foggy, great dial though. But no where close to a cocktail time.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

The SRPB77 seems to be flying under the radar. Some websites are saying it will be available by end of this month.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Why are places still saying pre-order for the new cocktail time watches? I thought they were supposed to be widely available before now.


----------



## Youpiboy (Jul 25, 2017)

appleb said:


> The SRPB77 seems to be flying under the radar. Some websites are saying it will be available by end of this month.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12363805&d=1500575762"]
> 
> ...


Always nous news about this model ?!
At the start I was interested un SRPB43, but this SRPB77 on a leather will be great !

Thibaut


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

swank said:


> Why are places still saying pre-order for the new cocktail time watches? I thought they were supposed to be widely available before now.


The Japanese market SARY models are available now. The SRPB4x models are international but are not available yet, so they would be showing as a preorder on many sites.

SRPB41 / SARY073
SRPB43 / SARY075
SRPB44 / SARY076
SRPB46 / SARY078


----------



## Youpiboy (Jul 25, 2017)

Youpiboy said:


> appleb said:
> 
> 
> > The SRPB77 seems to be flying under the radar. Some websites are saying it will be available by end of this month.
> ...


I just ask to Seiko France, if the SRPB77 will be aviable in my country... The answer is NO !! This model is not for the french market.

So sad new :'(

Thibaut


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

appleb said:


> The Japanese market SARY models are available now. The SRPB4x models are international but are not available yet, so they would be showing as a preorder on many sites.
> 
> SRPB41 / SARY073
> SRPB43 / SARY075
> ...


That's what I am seeing too, thanks.

This makes me wonder if the import prices may drop once worldwide versions are available. Right now one can find a SARY075 for the low-$300s. I also wonder what the street price and sale prices for the SRPB43 will be here in the US.


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

Saw some new Cocktails on display at the local AD (Kuala Lumpur). Prices seemed high though (don't remember exactly, I think it was around US$450ish, I'm not really in the market for it).



swank said:


> Why are places still saying pre-order for the new cocktail time watches? I thought they were supposed to be widely available before now.


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

hrs12150 said:


> Saw some new Cocktails on display at the local AD (Kuala Lumpur). Prices seemed high though (don't remember exactly, I think it was around US$450ish, I'm not really in the market for it).


that's prolly list price? the blue one with bracelet going for sgd388 nett at bencoolen


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Open-heart cocktail time, SSA358 & SSA359 just showed up on the Seiko USA web site.

I think someone had too many cocktails. IMHO The open heart is fighting against the cool factor. Opinions?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I agree. Fancy dial and open face don't work together.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Short video of the SRPB46 / SARY078


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

I love it. Was never interested in the original for some reason.

Short review here: Updated Cocktail Time Review (SARY081)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4501327&share_type=t











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Better strap option here.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Perhaps writing this will help me decide between the SARB065 and the SARY075.

Same


hands
dial pattern
case
band
crystal
bph

Different


movement - 4r36 vs 6r15
words on dial - Presage Automatic vs Automatic 23 Jewels, Seiko appears a bit bigger on the SARY
crown - cupcake vs pillbox
power reserve - ~40 vs ~50hrs
hour indicies at 1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11 - 1-part vs 2-part
price - currently about $60 more for the SARB

Have I covered everything?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

This thread needs more photos of the new models! 

Was in Tokyo last week. Wasn't even considering these Presages before I left, but I couldn't resist the SRPB44









Will take some more photos later.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

swank said:


> Perhaps writing this will help me decide between the SARB065 and the SARY075.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...


I just ordered an original Cocktail Time


----------



## bjones2571 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've wanted the SARB065 for a while now. Watch funds are a bit low now, so would prefer to wait, but would you expect the same price increase once no longer available as we've seen with the SARG009 and others? Or would the 2017's tend to cap the potential price increase?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Nobody knows, of course. I just thought that for $369 vs about $60 less for the SARY075, I may as well get the SARB065. I don't know what the stock is or what the price will do.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> I agree. Fancy dial and open face don't work together.


I disagree.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I disagree.


Noted. I guess they know more about potential buyers than I do. Personally I'm not a fan.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

A review of the new presage line from Marc at Long Island Watch:









Plus now we have one look at the street prices:
Affordable Watches You'll Wear | Island Watch


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I just love the ice blue dual but more money, no sapphire, equals no purchase for me. Kind of sad. I do like the silver/white dial but similar issues. I do like LI watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Great looking watches... awesome pics, Thanks for sharing



Sevenmack said:


> The new Cocktail Times are what the now-discontinued Grand Cocktails should have been. No mismatch between the cream dial and the chapter ring as seen with the SDGM001. Stick to the essence of the original Cocktail Time, but riff on it to add some variety. Certainly some will be turned off by the Presage name on the dial. But I'm not one of those anti-Haiku on the dial types and, honestly, Seiko has to do a better job of branding anyway. Now I'm going to have to ditch my goal of not buying another mechanical for my collection for the next few years.
> 
> Meanwhile, let's celebrate the now-discontinued original Cocktail Time. Which I own -- and is a beauty.
> View attachment 11276202
> ...


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

Just received mine. Love it


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

I've seen/heat it noted that there appears to be a tiny gap between the crown and case, like it does not push in all the way. Is it really noticeable and/or bothersome?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Just received mine. Love it


Nice Andy, I got my SARB065 and love it as well. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

I think this one is a keeper. I can't see any gap between crown and case, what looks like that in this photo is a just a reflection


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> I think this one is a keeper. I can't see any gap between crown and case, what looks like that in this photo is a just a reflection
> 
> View attachment 12426513


I just placed my order for a SARB065 today.

I really like the original and the 2017 models seem to be more expensive.

I'm not sure if the original comes with Sapphire for the crystal and Hardlex on the display back. There are mixed statements everywhere.

Can anybody confirm that the 065 has a sapphire crystal?

Are there any good options for a different strap? I did see a review where one guy replaced the OEM strap with a tan ostrich strap that looked pretty nice. I would think crocodile or some other skins might detract from the beauty going on with the dial and hands. But I am curious.

As I was looking through the watch box, I felt that I could use a good dress watch as I usually wear divers all the time. Not that I wear the suit, tie and tight cuffs each day. I'm officially retired, but I grow wine grapes in the few warm months we have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Champagne InHand said:


> I just placed my order for a SARB065 today.
> 
> I really like the original and the 2017 models seem to be more expensive.
> 
> ...


The 2017 models are cheaper, as far as I've found. They are just starting to hit US retail and seem to be about $320, perhaps we'll see sales soon.

None of the Cocktail Time watches have sapphire crystals, new or old. They all have hardlex.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just bought the SRPB77.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Jeffie007 said:


> I just bought the SRPB77.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12428143


That looks really nice!

Has anybody ever had a sapphire crystal added to a "Cocktail Time?"

I see some of the higher priced watches have the sapphire. We are fortunate enough to have a factory locally that makes watch crystals of all shapes and materials. My watch smith has used them for decades. If it can be done without a huge expense I might look at that option. I know he can regulate the 6series movement to be as close to COSC, if for some reason my watch shows up and the movement isn't keeping good time. He doesn't charge me, so I will inquire about costs, but I've had the hardlex before without troubles, so I would probably be better off saving the money for a new acquisition or a custom strap.

I just didn't know if anybody had customized the dress watches as everybody seems to mod their divers. I'm a diver guy, but am really happy to have the SARB065 headed my way. It's as close to a GS as I will ever get.

I looked very hard at the Grand Cocktail and it's new replacement but prices have soared on these watches. I wasn't about to pay $1000US+ for a discontinued Grand Cocktail and it's replacement was about double of what I paid or more for the SARB065, and I didn't like the changes too much.

It's been awhile since I had a nice Seiko in the stable. I'm happy to have Seiko in the watch box once more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## filetress (Apr 4, 2015)

I tried sarb065 multiple times while in Japan but it was way too thick on my wrist. Looking forward to get one of the new models!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Sarb065 is now around $400 and above new. ... Wow

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rogt said:


> Sarb065 is now around $400 and above new. ... Wow


Wow, glad I grabbed one earlier!

The Presage line is great as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

rogt said:


> Sarb065 is now around $400 and above new. ... Wow
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Mine, the SARB065 arrived yesterday. That patent leather strap is hideous. I ordered a navy blue RIOS New Orleans strap but unless it feels much better on the wrist, the original "Cocktail Time" may get sent back.

I just don't know if it's a $400 watch. 
I had it on the time graph and it only keeled really good time in the dial up/dial down positions.

I know the movement like others needs time to break in, but I'm really wondering if the 6R15C is any better than the 4series. I would only were the dress watch occasionally, so maybe this goes back and I buy one of the newer ones that are about $75-$100 less or an older SARB033.

My thoughts for a dress watch is that they should be a bit smaller and more flat. This wears as big as my 42mm Steinhart divers.

Strangely enough I scoured the field looking for a Brightz but I wasn't going to pay $1000, which was what any remaining stock were being sold for. I don't really like the SARX. The SARB/SDGM dial was what I really liked. The quest for a baby GS hasn't ended like I had hoped.

Any suggestions that are under $800?

I do love the dial, the applied hour marks and the non-lumed, faceted sword hands, but the wonky movement, the large height have me questioning the purchase. Maybe just a fleeting bit of buyer's remorse?

I usually don't have that with other purchases, especially when I research it this much. Maybe the Alpina? A new Presage?

I really wanted the return to having a Seiko feel right. Not being able to bond to the watch has me worried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

So I need to follow up on this, that I was so wrong on my last post. I've had the watch over the weekend. I still hate that ORM strap but perhaps it's a "thing," that the Japanese like. I just couldn't wear it.

I had my new strap arrive today. I installed it with ease. I have been seeing the watch trying to break in the navy "New Orleans" to fit the flat, wide shape of my wrist. I also read up that the 6R15 movements needed almost 50 winds to be near full wind on the mainspring. It's keeping time so much better and with the new strap, it simply looks stunning. The way the light plays in the dial, the hands all with the blue strap with stitching that really complements the dial color. 
Yep, I have bonded with this watch. Even with the domed hardlex crystal. I'm seeing my watchmaker friend tomorrow as he just returned from a 3 week trip to Italy to visit family. He's almost 80.

I will look at sapphire slight domed options, but the dome does add to the retro art-deco feel of the watch.

Here is a wrist shot as I'm trying to get the new leather to round out to my wrist. I'm outside as the sun is getting low, but such a great wrist presence.

Maybe it took an eclipse for me to see this discontinued watches beauty. I may still acquire the SARX045, but not this month.

I'm now back to Seiko happy.

Thanks for putting up with my initial phobia of the patent leather strap.

Wrist shot in my back yard.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

A few more photos of my SARY076/SRB044. It is a beautiful watch with a retro feel to it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh, and yes. I didn't notice that I hadn't taken off the plastic over the movement window until after I looked at that 3rd photo in my editor. That's why you see the ghost of Japanese characters on the left on the back.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Oh, and yes. I didn't notice that I hadn't taken off the plastic over the movement window until after I looked at that 3rd photo in my editor. That's why you see the ghost of Japanese characters on the left on the back.


That looks nice in good with brown leather. I like the retro look. 
After talking with my watchmaker he said not to stress the movement change especially since I won't be wearing these every day.

I did order a SARX045 from seiya for a more regular wearing watch with SS bracelet.

Nice pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got my LE SRPB77 from mimo's. always wanted a cocktail time and an Orient classic with blue hands, now I get both in one!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Saw these at the local watch shop during my lunch break.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

How you manage to walk away without one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

vladg said:


> How you manage to walk away without one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very bloody hard, it will be very hard to choose one too as I like them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PieterA (Aug 20, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> A few more photos of my SARY076/SRB044. It is a beautiful watch with a retro feel to it.


Liking the strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

V-Twin said:


> Saw these at the local watch shop during my lunch break.
> View attachment 12479565
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have two seikos... a SARG007 and a second generation monster. I like them both. I wish seiko would stop allowing retailers to display their watches as if they were junk, thrown into a glass display case in a haphazard way. It makes them look cheap.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Party on!!!


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I love these models. They scream to be on a strap, where the watch head can really be contrasted to its surroundings. I am not disliking the bracelet I just think the watch really "pops" on a strap.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I ended up buying the SARX045 as well. Both have a time and place. This is a bracelet, thin sapphire clad watch but a gorgeous addition. Somehow I find that it can go less formal than the regular cocktail time as it's less retro.

I've had it for a bit over a week now and am happy to have this Presage, though the dial doesn't have that applied to it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

Well can I add this too. Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Espresso Martini" or SAA345. On my wrist and on two other straps. Just love the watch. People might say it's too big for a dresser but I like it and it shines.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Neognosis said:


> I wish seiko would stop allowing retailers to display their watches as if they were junk, thrown into a glass display case in a haphazard way. It makes them look cheap.


From what I hear, there isn't even a great deal of attention given to the displays in the new UK boutique, so I doubt Seiko really cares.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Andreas Stecher said:


> Well can I add this too. Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Espresso Martini" or SAA345. On my wrist and on two other straps. Just love the watch. People might say it's too big for a dresser but I like it and it shines.
> View attachment 12482693
> View attachment 12482697
> 
> ...


That's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

This was at the another local store, the more I look at it the more I like them.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Andreas Stecher said:


> View attachment 12482697


Is this the new stock bracelet? It looks different to me. Would love this on my Cocktail Time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

PieterA said:


> Liking the strap. Where did you get it?


That is the strap that came on it.


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had my SRPB77 for a week or two now. This watch is awesome. Paid about $325 on the Bay. Considering strap mod but plenty happy with the bracelet...


----------



## kaizen133 (Sep 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried fitting the stainless steel bracelet of the new presage cocktail time to the sarb065? I suppose it will match without any problems.

I am trying to find the model of the ss bracelet in order to check from where I can purchase it. so far cannot find its model, name..


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

I need the SRPB43 - not too many USA vendors have them though!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

I need to flip one of mine, but the question is which one?


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Keep both as when they stop making them in a fews year’s time, they could be harder to get plus most likely second hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Jay McQueen said:


> I need to flip one of mine, but the question is which one?


whichever one you get the best offer on?


----------



## kaizen133 (Sep 20, 2017)

Jay McQueen said:


> I need to flip one of mine, but the question is which one?
> 
> View attachment 12543697
> 
> ...


What is the model of the ss bracelet?


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

kaizen133 said:


> What is the model of the ss bracelet?


The watch is the srpb41j1, I don't have a number for the original bracelet.


----------



## sashimi (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got the srpb41j1 (blue dial, metal strap). I'm looking for ideas of alternative straps. Anyone here experimented yet ?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I love RIOS straps, but there are so many to choose from. Deep blue, crocodile or calf skin, even ostrich. These just look great on almost anything. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Is this the new stock bracelet? It looks different to me. Would love this on my Cocktail Time.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No this one is from WatchGecko. The quality is really great


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Andreas Stecher said:


> No this one is from WatchGecko. The quality is really great


Wow! That's great. I love WatchGecko products. I'm wondering if the new case is similar to the original version of the Cocktail Time like I have. It seems like it's a great fit on yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

SRPB77 this week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! That's great. I love WatchGecko products. I'm wondering if the new case is similar to the original version of the Cocktail Time like I have. It seems like it's a great fit on yours.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it's almost a perfect fit. There is a small space in between the case and the bracelet that's because the end links a about 0,1mm too long. You could shorten them but I have to find the time to do it.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't stop looking at this,. i don't usual like gold accent anything, but the gold case and that awesome brown dial work very well.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

MEzz said:


> I can't stop looking at this,. i don't usual like gold accent anything, but the gold case and that awesome brown dial work very well.
> View attachment 12560037


The look really reminds me of Tigerseye polished stone. They have that same look and catch the light in much the same way. Eerie that Seiko could replicate this in a watch with use of the precious stone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtsla (Aug 10, 2017)

I have the SRPB41 and love it.

Ken


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

hey do you guys know if new ss bracelets will fit old coctail time sarb


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

These look great. I particularly like the silver dial with the blue hands.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Received mine today, awesome!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Is this the new stock bracelet? It looks different to me. Would love this on my Cocktail Time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the skx bracelet???

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

rogt said:


> Is that the skx bracelet???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


No, fellow forum member Andreas Stecher said he got it from WatchGecko. It comes with a straight end so you have to purchase a curved end separately. It looks like a very nice bracelet. I'm planning to pick one up at some point in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Andreas Stecher said:


> No this one is from WatchGecko. The quality is really great


Did you purchase tthe all brushed version? Or did you get the one with the polished center links? For some reason I can't tell from the photo. Would you mind taking some more photos? I'd like to see what the clasp looks like too. 

Thanks!
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

So I'm going for the Sexy, Seiko Threesome - having got the SKX007 and Alpinist, the SARB065 was the next obvious choice. Except we now have the SRPB43 but of course with inferior movement and less refined font and crown, so the 065 is a no brainer - well not really for me. The thickness of the 065 bothers me and does get commented on elsewhere quite a lot although not so much on this thread. Never seen one in the flesh but does have rather hockey puck dimensions to me, and a chunky dress watch is a bit of a contradiction in my book. So I am thinking about getting the 43 which is significantly thinner - thought it was just the crystal that's been reduced but the link below shows the case has been slimmed down. I think I can live with the bolder elements - the Cocktail Time was never a shrinking violet anyway. Is the 4R35 that bad? It still hacks and winds, and the 6R15 is hardly high end surely?

https://yeomanseiko.com/2017/05/28/seiko-4r35-cocktail-time-srpb47j/

Grateful for views.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the 065 and one of the new 2017 Cocktail Times - I like be both but prefer the newer one for the reasons you list. The accuracy is just about equal on both. I think the 065 has a little more reserve, but not enough to notice in casual use. Pick either & you win: this is really a beauty contest!


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Very helpful and much appreciated

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

I personally chose the SARB065 because I prefer the crown and text on the dial. Either way, I'm sure you'll be happy with either. They're both stunning to look at.


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

Those with the SRPB43 (Which I just received) - are you guys happy with the stock strap or have you replaced it? If so - with what as an alternative?


----------



## richardm (May 11, 2011)

Have been looking for a new daily for a few weeks, to bump my new Speedy to the weekend. Absolutely love the look of the original SARB065, and love these ones too. Headed out to the boutique in Sydney today to check them out, and was keen on the silver blue dial. Fiancee pointed out the "Blue Moon" and I tried it on and bought it instantly! Went to another shop and picked up a ZRC strap to replace the bracelet which I didn't like at all. The shiny leather strap on the other ones just didn't do it for me either. Very very happy boy today! My brother is headed to Japan next weekend so might get him to pick up the original for me too!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

People, especially Swiss watch snobs tend to dismiss the movement as sub-par to the 6xx movement. It may be that the 6xxx movements are older but these watches hold their own when it comes to adjusted accuracy. It doesn’t matter that the 4Rxx or the non-branded movements are replaced at sub $50US. The fact that inna day to day basis, they hold their own against any ETA -2824-2 and if necessary can be replaced by a $50 switch is movements make them all the more love l-able. The great cars and their amazing dials make up for any Swiss snobbery. 

Beautiful watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Thanks, WUS, for yet another incredibly comprehensive discussion. My question is (and this may have been covered in the 300 some odd posts here) does anyone actually PREFER the dial on the SRPB43? And if so, why?
I've read hear that the color differs slightly from the 65, but it's very hard to tell in pictures. 
Obviously, the font. I do prefer the classic scrip of the 65. 
And then the indices – could someone please help me understand the difference between two piece and one piece indices? 
As always, thanks for your comments.


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

Another cocktails are coming.
SSA361








SRPC03








I really like SRPC03, but probably would saving for SARX055.


----------



## WatchILuv (May 25, 2013)

any idea when the SRPC03 will be available? I can't find a trace of it anywhere online, except for the press announcement which doesn't mention a release date.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I felt the original SARB 065 was the better choice for myself, considering the cleaner dial and the movement quality...


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My SRPB41 showed up this week and thus far I am very pleased... Currently wearing it on a black shell cordovan strap...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Testing some straps as the standard bracelet was not that comfy for me...


----------



## mightyboosh (Oct 23, 2017)

SRPB41 blue dial is gorgeous.

Actually love the look of the new SRPC03 in white.

Is there a JDM version of this watch?

Also has anyone seen it available on pre-order anyhwere?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

mightyboosh said:


> SRPB41 blue dial is gorgeous.
> 
> Actually love the look of the new SRPC03 in white.
> 
> ...


For the International market:
SRPC01 = Blue
SSA361 = Blue with power reserve/date

SRPC03 = White
SSA363 = White with power reserve/date

For the Japanese market:
SARY085 - Blue, limited edition of 1300, release Nov 2018
SARY087 - Blue with power reserve/date, limited edition of 1300, release Nov 2018

SARY089 - White, limited edition of 1000, release Jan 2018
SARY091 - White with power reserve/date, limited edition of 1000, release Jan 2018

I haven't seen the white versions for preorder yet.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

madtazr said:


> Another cocktails are coming.
> SSA361
> View attachment 12646247
> 
> ...


These are phenomenal. I just ordered an SRPB43, and I'm already thinking about getting one of these. Yikes, somebody make it stop!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

I am looking at getting a cocktail time and I also have 8.25 wrist. How does it fit? Can you shoot me wrist shot? I am concerned a 40.5 case is going to be too small. Also, I am looking at the blue moon version on a bracelet and wonder if the bracelet would fit.



raustin33 said:


> Interesting. How large is your wrist?
> 
> The SARB065 is as small as I'll go, it's my smallest watch and wears very much like a dress watch on my 8.25" wrists. But it works. Curious how large yours are ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabloest (Nov 26, 2017)

Unadan360 said:


> Those with the SRPB43 (Which I just received) - are you guys happy with the stock strap or have you replaced it? If so - with what as an alternative?


I tried the included strap for a few days but I wasn't thrilled with it, so for now I'm trying an inexpensive brown, crocodile-grain leather strap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Justin8836 said:


> I am looking at getting a cocktail time and I also have 8.25 wrist. How does it fit? Can you shoot me wrist shot? I am concerned a 40.5 case is going to be too small. Also, I am looking at the blue moon version on a bracelet and wonder if the bracelet would fit.


By the standards of many watch enthusiasts, dress watches are supposed to wear smaller than sport and tool watches. If a 44-46mm diver wears well on you, a 40mm dress watch should be perfect.


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

SSA341J1

just a question

The second hand and date hand are blue or green?









I want to buy it, but I'm not sure about it


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

appleb said:


> For the International market:
> SRPC01 = Blue
> SSA361 = Blue with power reserve/date
> 
> ...


According to Seiko, apparently the SARY089/091 (SRPC03/SSA363) is light pink which is what they call a Sakura (Cherry blossom) colour


----------



## mwchandler21 (Oct 30, 2016)

Is the stock strap 20 mm to 20 mm or 20 mm to 18 mm? I'd like to use the deployment buckle on an aftermarket strap for mine that is now in the mail. Trying to size a strap option.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Such a nice piece but unfortunately with Hardlex crystal... seems that you can't get everything in life 

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Some additional pictures of my SRPB41


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

As I await the day I can afford an Omega Aqua Terra with blue dial, I decided the Seiko Cocktail Time with blue dial would function as a worthy stand in. So this arrived today, and I am stunned at its beauty. The dial is spectacular and more than met my expectations. What a fabulous watch.

But I have to add, Seiko has under served this beauty. It deserves solid end links, sapphire crystal, the 6r15, and a heavier bracelet and clasp.

This spectacular design deserves Grand Cocktail status.

Meanwhile, I will love it just the same. This will get much wrist time.










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congratulations @javadave61! The blue dial looks amazing! I have the original SARB065 and I love it too, but agree whole heartedly that a Grand Cocktail (with GS finish quality) would be incredible. It’s hard to top the beauty of this model so it seems only fitting for it to be part of the GS line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

Don’t tell my wife I recognized the box she got as being from Island. Pretty sure said box contains a PR version, likely gold, which I admired in her presence. I was an early adopter of SARB065. Shhhhhh! I’ll check in on the 25th after we open presents.


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hah! I was wrong, she tricked me. She knew I've always wanted a GMT, it's a SUN063, dress kinetic GMT. 

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SUN063_Kinetic_GMT_Watch_p/sun063.htm


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

arislan said:


> SRPB77 this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell me if the hands on this srpb77 are thermally blued?

Thanks.


----------



## LetSleepingDogs (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

Has the SARY082/SSA346J1 been discontinued? I don't see it on the SeikoUSA website, and it's not represented in any of the retail or jewelry stores around me -- I've gone to 6. (One of the Jewelry stores had on display all of the Presage Men's Collection listed on the USA website.)

I'm trying to decide between the SARY082/SSA346J1 and the SARY078/SRPB46. If the SARY082/SSA346J1 has been discontinued, I will buy it and try to save up for the SARY078/SRPB46 next year.

Thanks guys!








SARY082/SSA346J1








SARY078/SRPB46


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I sure hope the SARY091 isn't light pink since I just pre-ordered. I'm hoping for an off-white as every picture gives the impression.


----------



## Sandeep Chakraborty (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks lovey ! Can you let me know where did you buy the watch strap from? Thanks


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Does anyone else like the original script "automatic" and 23 Jewels better than the Presage branding? Looks more elegant and stylish in my opinion, despite the 23 jewels being unnecessary.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I like the Automatic script so much better. That plus the better movement is why I bought an original. I like the Presage crown a bit better and it would be easier to grip for sure.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Loving it, sorry for the crappy pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKriv (Jan 28, 2018)

The aftermarket leather strap makes a huge improvement over the bracelet, in my opinion.


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

anyone considering a watch on ebay might like to get it today. Ebay has a 15% off special and i scored one for a very good price. Just use code PSPRINGTIME . I grabbed a SRPB41

probably applies to a lot of other watches, too.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

donnor09 said:


> anyone considering a watch on ebay might like to get it today. Ebay has a 15% off special and i scored one for a very good price. Just use code PSPRINGTIME . I grabbed a SRPB41
> 
> probably applies to a lot of other watches, too.


I got 'blue' one last week for $240 brand new after 20% coupon on eBay. Keep good time. Just curious why it's called 'blue' when under every light conditions, it's kinda cyan or anything but blue.


----------



## AKriv (Jan 28, 2018)

fandi said:


> I got 'blue' one last week for $240 brand new after 20% coupon on eBay. Keep good time. Just curious why it's called 'blue' when under every light conditions, it's kinda cyan or anything but blue.


Yeah, I'm a bit disappointed with the color.

Also, does anyone else find it kind of flimsy? It sounds like stuff is loose inside, and I'm not talking about the rotor. Like, if you hold it perpendicular to the ground (say, with the crown down) and sway it toward the crystal and back, you can feel things shift inside.

This is actually my first mechanical watch, so I'm not sure if this is normal.


----------



## AKriv (Jan 28, 2018)

Decided to swap out the strap for something more basic. Lets the watch pop more, imo.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

I just got mine fitted with a blue melange perlon straps, I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought the SRPB77 before but return the next day. It is a good looking watch, very classic, but too flashy for me.


----------



## gaspie (Jun 5, 2018)

Here is my SRPB43.









Nothing fancy so I decided to throw in another jewel 









I hope it sorts "downgrading movement" issue.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Could someone please tell me what the lug tip to lug tip height of the new Presage Cocktail Times is? I'm worried it's 49mm or so. I'm thinking of getting the SRPB77 to replace my SARB033, just wish it came on strap vs the cheap bracelet, but nonetheless and easy fix. Love the white dial and blue hands. I think the 40.5mm size is more modern too and like that it doesn't have lumed indices and hands like the SARB033/035.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Could someone please tell me what the lug tip to lug tip height of the new Presage Cocktail Times is? I'm worried it's 49mm or so. I'm thinking of getting the SRPB77 to replace my SARB033, just wish it came on strap vs the cheap bracelet, but nonetheless and easy fix. Love the white dial and blue hands. I think the 40.5mm size is more modern too and like that it doesn't have lumed indices and hands like the SARB033/035.


Here is the SARB035 and SARB046 for comparison

SARB035 = 45mm
SRPB46 = 48mm

The measurement in the pictures are a bit off due to parallax. The cocktail time is certainly less than 49mm though.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

appleb said:


> Here is the SARB035 and SARB046 for comparison
> 
> SARB035 = 45mm
> SRPB46 = 48mm
> ...


Thanks should be wearable.


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

getting a new beater


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just ordered the SRPB77 which comes on bracelet (wish it was on a strap). I called Seiko Canada (Oddyssey Time) to order the black strap with blue stitching and the deployment clasp. They wanted $135 CAD plus tax and shipping to order it and a 6-8 week timeframe. Guess I'll stick with an aftermarket band.

Anyone know if these stock Presage Cocktail Time leather bands can be bought online for a better price? $135 CAD is ridiculous!

- - - Updated - - -

Just ordered the SRPB77 which comes on bracelet (wish it was on a strap). I called Seiko Canada (Oddyssey Time) to order the black strap with blue stitching and the deployment clasp. They wanted $135 CAD plus tax and shipping to order it and a 6-8 week timeframe. Guess I'll stick with an aftermarket band.

Anyone know if these stock Presage Cocktail Time leather bands can be bought online for a better price? $135 CAD is ridiculous!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> Just ordered the SRPB77 which comes on bracelet (wish it was on a strap). I called Seiko Canada (Oddyssey Time) to order the black strap with blue stitching and the deployment clasp. They wanted $135 CAD plus tax and shipping to order it and a 6-8 week timeframe. Guess I'll stick with an aftermarket band.
> 
> Anyone know if these stock Presage Cocktail Time leather bands can be bought online for a better price? $135 CAD is ridiculous!
> 
> ...


I have the 065 original leather strap with blue stitching and deployment. I actually like the bracelet better. Are they interchangable? Trade? I only wore mine once so it still looks new. I changed it out to aftermarket strap.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^^^

Thanks but I think I'll hang onto the bracelet for now. I'm not sure if it would work on a SARB065 either.

Absolutely love the SRPB77. Sold my SARB033 and replaced it with the Cocktail Time. Just didn't like the SARB033 in person from the moment I got. Nice watch with great finishing, but it felt too tall (thick) for its small diameter and I didn't like the lumed hands and indices. The 033 had too much reflections and I didn't like the cream 035 dial. In a stark white dial without the lume and I'd have bought one in a heartbeat.

But this...I just love it!








Does anyone know where I can find a list of all the cocktails that inspired each model of the new Presage Cocktail Time line? I tried googling it but nothing came up.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry iPad made a double post.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I completely agree with you about the SARB035. If it had a white dial instead of cream, it would be in my collection. Cream just doesn't work for me and what I wear. It also makes it look a bit less dressy, imho. I do LOVE my SARB033, however.

This video claims to know the cocktail inspirations =


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Picked up these two on Saturday:















This one is the the Shippo Enamel SPB075J1


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm thinking of picking the srpb41 myself..... can anyone confirm of it's a 22mm strap monster?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I'm thinking of picking the srpb41 myself..... can anyone confirm of it's a 22mm strap monster?


20mm


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> 20mm


Thanks for a while Amazon was showing 22mm (seems it's been updated).

This will pair nicely w/ my Sarb035 strap collection.

Found a nice review on it though!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Has anyone had issues where the markers are not aligned w/ the patterning on the dial?


----------



## giccho-power (Dec 21, 2014)

I've recently acquired an SRPB41, and while the dial is stunning and all, I have to say that the crystal is terrible quality, easily the worst on any of my watches. It somehow seems to pick up a new scratch every day, something I've had no experience of previously. 
I've never had any of my Hardlex-equipped Seikos take on any scratches, so I'd say that this is dirt-cheap mineral like that seen on Orients.


----------



## giccho-power (Dec 21, 2014)

[double post]


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

giccho-power said:


> I've recently acquired an SRPB41, and while the dial is stunning and all, I have to say that the crystal is terrible quality, easily the worst on any of my watches. It somehow seems to pick up a new scratch every day, something I've had no experience of previously.
> I've never had any of my Hardlex-equipped Seikos take on any scratches, so I'd say that this is dirt-cheap mineral like that seen on Orients.


While I haven't had any scratches, I have noticed that it is a fingerprint magnet. I am constantly having to clean it.

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

appleb said:


> I could not decide between the brown and the blue, so I went with the easy solution of buying both.
> 
> I feel they are different enough and complement each other, sort of like a fire and ice connection with the colours.
> 
> ...


While not perfect those dial and indices are nearly not misaligned.

Definitely livable +1


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My SRPB77 is not that accurate. It seems to gain time. I have to vary the position between face up, crown down, or store in winder to get it to keep time. Using it also gains time.


----------



## zewill (Jan 12, 2011)

Manuyota said:


> I just got mine fitted with a blue melange perlon straps, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a stunning dial! What is the reference of that particular model? And where did you buy that strap? Nicest configuration I saw on the whole forum of those models


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

zewill said:


> That is a stunning dial! What is the reference of that particular model? And where did you buy that strap? Nicest configuration I saw on the whole forum of those models


Many thanks, I appreciate your comment on my watch, the ref. Number is SRPB41J1.

Glad you liked my strap, it is still rocking it in between my watch lugs right now, I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maflin18 (Feb 1, 2019)

Manuyota said:


> I just got mine fitted with a blue melange perlon straps, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think you could link me to where you found that strap? I searched for "melange perlon strap" and the only one I can find is from Crown&Buckle which looks similar, but not quite the same.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

maflin18 said:


> Do you think you could link me to where you found that strap? I searched for "melange perlon strap" and the only one I can find is from Crown&Buckle which looks similar, but not quite the same.


I can't seem to find the same strap from the same vendor, I'll try to do some researches and in case, I will send you a private message 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xReDeViLx (Jul 3, 2015)

Manuyota said:


> I can't seem to find the same strap from the same vendor, I'll try to do some researches and in case, I will send you a private message
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interested in sthis strap as well...
do let me know if you can share any details on this.
thanks!


----------



## xReDeViLx (Jul 3, 2015)

Manuyota said:


> I can't seem to find the same strap from the same vendor, I'll try to do some researches and in case, I will send you a private message
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interested in this strap as well...
do let me know if you can share any details on this.
thanks!


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

xReDeViLx said:


> interested in this strap as well...
> do let me know if you can share any details on this.
> thanks!


I looked for it everywhere, here!

They have it at crownandbuckle:

https://www.crownandbuckle.com/navy-braided-perlon.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yyzmekanik (Dec 30, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Just ordered the SRPB77 which comes on bracelet (wish it was on a strap). I called Seiko Canada (Oddyssey Time) to order the black strap with blue stitching and the deployment clasp. They wanted $135 CAD plus tax and shipping to order it and a 6-8 week timeframe. Guess I'll stick with an aftermarket band.
> 
> Anyone know if these stock Presage Cocktail Time leather bands can be bought online for a better price? $135 CAD is ridiculous!
> 
> ...


HI, are you selling the bracelet? if you do so, how much and where are you located, thank you


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

Had a spare Seiko 5 bracelet, so gave it a try. The result is not too bad.


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

Had a spare Seiko 5 bracelet, so gave it a try. The result is not too bad.

View attachment 13987667

View attachment 13987671

View attachment 13987673


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

2nd day with the new bracelet, very happy with it.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Just joined the cocktail club, here is mine! Must set the date, although because I rotate a few watches I don't always bother.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Can anybody comment if it's worth getting a bracelet for these bad boys?

I got the newer golden champagne SRPC99J and thinking about using it as an alternative affordable daily and I'll need a steel bracelet in this humidity if I wanted that done. Saw the OEM and strapcode bracelets being sold at close to $100 and up. Not sure if they make sense especially considering the price of the versions on the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks good on bracelet, I don't really know if Seiko sells the OEM one though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I have the same watch and live in HK where it is pretty humid also. Would a carbon fibre type strap be an option? 

I have never really worn a leather strap while sweating a lot, but I guess it’s a no go. 

I do use Erika MN’s though while sweating and although they do get wet it’s not an issue.

I don’t find bracelets all that comfortable outdoors in the heat.

Best of luck

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

Manuyota said:


> Looks good on bracelet, I don't really know if Seiko sells the OEM one though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen the blue in person and it does look good on the bracelet. Not sure if the champagne will work the same way though.

Island watch sells the OEM bracelets and Marc has confirmed that they will fit. Strapcode makes a few alternatives too.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the same watch and live in HK where it is pretty humid also. Would a carbon fibre type strap be an option?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm not really a fan of single-piece straps (slender wrists at 6.75") and carbon fiber sounds a bit too rugged for the SRPC99. Was thinking maybe a dark brown canvas like C&B's phalanx?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsman21 (Jul 10, 2007)

I got me one too! b-)

Crappy Picture:


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

2019 Seiko SARY109/SARY126 Thomas wants to go Swapping! :-D

.

Hey folks,

Searching the YJ auction site this afternoon, while I watch baseball, looking at "Presage" listings.

I liked the "scallop" textured recent release, that I knew as the SRPC99, but I guess Seiko has changed that to the "Golden Champagne" SARY126.

*Seiko SARY126*







I have *almost* bought this a couple of times, but yet...

I think part of the problem is that golden "Champagne" dial in the silver case. :-\

Oh well, what can you do? :-D

I am also "struck" each time I see the Seiko SRPB44 "Margarita" model, with those black dial details, where my mind expects to see shiny silver or gold.  Makes me stop and look again, every time! The SRPB44 has also been changed, to the SARY109.

I haven't bought this one either though, and think it is the same story...

I like silver and black together (Go Raiders!) and I think gold and black go well together (1980s Yamaha Midnight Specials).

But that almost black & white dial in the golden case with the brown strap seems unbalanced.

*Seiko SARY109*







So, sitting front of the computer in a daze, I thought to myself...

...

... Oh, sorry, I must have dazed off! :-D

But yes, I thought to myself, what if there was some way I could move the insides of the SARY109 into the SARY126, and, and then... *AND THEN* move the insides of the SARY126 into the SARY109!!! :-D OMG!!

Mad! MAD! They called me *MAD!!* 

Yes, I think the golden champagne 109 dial looks much better in the golden 126 case, don't you?

*Seiko SARY109 dial in SARY126 case*







And I think you will agree that the black-detailed 109 dial looks much better in the silver 126 case! No?

*Seiko SARY126 dial in SARY109 case*







And at this point what was with that brown strap?? Ugh!

*Seiko SARY126 dial in SARY109 case with black strap*







What is *your* opinion?

Are they better after the swaps or before?

- Thomas

.


----------



## kingsman21 (Jul 10, 2007)

What brand of straps are those? I want the black one for my Cocktail Time.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

kingsman21 said:


> What brand of straps are those? I want the black one for my Cocktail Time.


Take a look at Di-Modell straps. They do some excellent croc/gator patterns on calf at reasonable prices plus full blown real which are expensive.

I have a Luxor croc on calf in mid blue arriving today for my Cocktail Time.









Arrived and result

















This is the black version,


----------



## alvinpatrick (Dec 25, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> 2019 Seiko SARY109/SARY126 Thomas wants to go Swapping! :-D
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I'm no seiko expert but the different reference numbers should depend on the country they're being sold - e.g. the SARY ones for Japan.

Now for the swaps if you just wanted the silver/steel case they are the standard case for the cocktail time models. No need to swap to the SRPC99 case AND swap out the strap if you just wanted to end with the steel case and a black strap.

BTW you might want to check them out in the metal. The golden champagne especially doesn't look as yellow as on the pictures when looking straight into the face.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## City (Jan 9, 2020)

edit: double post


----------



## City (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi everyone
I having one question:
How I identify authenticity SEIKO SRPB41? ( I bought SRPB41 from private seller so I having fear about it )


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

City said:


> Hi everyone
> I having one question:
> How I identify authenticity SEIKO SRPB41? ( I bought SRPB41 from private seller so I having fear about it )


Can you post a picture of the front (dial side) and the back (display case back)? Myself and others should be able to quickly tell you if it's the real deal.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

City said:


> Hi everyone
> I having one question:
> How I identify authenticity SEIKO SRPB41? ( I bought SRPB41 from private seller so I having fear about it )


Can you post a picture of the front (dial side) and the back (display case back)? Myself and others should be able to quickly tell you if it's the real deal.


----------



## City (Jan 9, 2020)

thank you I think it is 100% authentic real but I having fear about it...(sorry I have to clean this watch because it wearing previous owner)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks 100% authentic to me. The fakes I’ve seen had listed the wrong movement on the rotor and the etching of information on the caseback was wrong. Relax and enjoy your beautiful new watch.


----------



## City (Jan 9, 2020)

thank you very much :-! ;-) I am happy from this beautiful watch


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Blue moon








Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I stumbled across these on instagram the other day... how are these not more popular with this look and the price? Beautiful watches! I just snagged a srpb41 from the for sale section here on the forum, excited to see it IRL! The 77 is also an awesome looking color option, love those blue hands!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

ok, so I don't even have my srpb41 yet but I'm also super curious about the look of the srpb77... I don't have any white faced watches and I LOVE those blue hands... If anyone is thinking of letting theirs go I'd be interested!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

loving the double perlon. I will say they're a PITA to get the strap under the keepers but it's such a nice look. And the combo is light as a feather.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Such a fun and great looking watch. It's also SO light -vs- my divers on bracelets!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Couldn't resist the 77:


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## ajaj14 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi,

I have this combination with metal strap:










-ajaj14



ThomasH said:


> 2019 Seiko SARY109/SARY126 Thomas wants to go Swapping! :-D
> 
> *Seiko SARY126 dial in SARY109 case with black strap*
> ​
> ...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Have the 1st gen 065 and while I'm wearing this today.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------

